# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Y-juna lopetetaan

## bestcarrus

Kuulin tuossa vähän aika sitten että vr on päättänyt lakkauttaa y junan ja hsl etsii y junalle korvaajaa ja joku mainitsi että h junakin lopetetaan. Pitääkö paikkansa?

----------


## 339-DF

Y loppuu kyllä. Mutta ei kai HSL sille mitään korvaajaa etsi? Matkustajat siirtyy omaan autoon tai jäljelle jääviin juniin.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kuulin tuossa vähän aika sitten että vr on päättänyt lakkauttaa y junan ja hsl etsii y junalle korvaajaa ja joku mainitsi että h junakin lopetetaan. Pitääkö paikkansa?


H-junat muuttuvat R-juniksi mitkä pysähtyvät Ainolassa ja Saunakalliolla; Purola ja Nuppulinna lakkautetaan. Joku nopea Riihimäen ruuhkavuoro lisätään.

----------


## petteri

> Y loppuu kyllä. Mutta ei kai HSL sille mitään korvaajaa etsi? Matkustajat siirtyy omaan autoon tai jäljelle jääviin juniin.


No toivottavasti Y-junan lopettamisella saadaan muutama Turun vuoro lisää pysymään hengissä. Lähes kaikki Karjaan matkustajat siirtyvät helposti pikajuniin, jos hinnoittelu pidetään järkevänä. Toki Inkoon ja Siuntion junapalvelu loppuu, mutta eipä tuolta taida paljon matkustajia tulla.

----------


## zige94

> No toivottavasti Y-junan lopettamisella saadaan muutama Turun vuoro lisää pysymään hengissä. Lähes kaikki Karjaan matkustajat siirtyvät helposti pikajuniin, jos hinnoittelu pidetään järkevänä. Toki Inkoon ja Siuntion junapalvelu loppuu, mutta eipä tuolta taida paljon matkustajia tulla.


Siuntiosta kyllä riittää joka vuoroon matkustajia. Arvioidut matkustajamäärät on nähtävissä LVM:n tiedotteen lopusta liitteestä 2.
http://www.lvm.fi/tiedote/4444943/ju...a-maaliskuussa

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:03 ----------




> Kuulin tuossa vähän aika sitten että vr on päättänyt lakkauttaa y junan ja hsl etsii y junalle korvaajaa ja joku mainitsi että h junakin lopetetaan. Pitääkö paikkansa?


Ei HSL mitään korvaajaa suoranaisesti Y-junalle etsi vaan tutkii miten Y-junan jättämä aukko HSL-alueen sisällä paikataan. Y-junaa on eniten käytetty HSL-alueella sen nopeuden vuoksi ja ovatkin olleet HSL-alueen sisällä täynnä. Se voi olla että korvataan ainoastaan kapasiteettiä lisäämällä nykyisiin S- ja U-juniin.

----------


## petteri

> Siuntiosta kyllä riittää joka vuoroon matkustajia. Arvioidut matkustajamäärät on nähtävissä LVM:n tiedotteen lopusta liitteestä 2.
> http://www.lvm.fi/tiedote/4444943/ju...a-maaliskuussa


Hmm. 12 pysähdystä ja 265 matkustajaa vuorokaudessa. Jos VR:llä on laskutaitoista porukkaa, niin muutamalla kaukojunapysähdyksellä Siuntion aseman käyttäjistä saataisiin varmaan suurin osa pysymään junan kyydissä ja Helsinki-Turku linjan kannattavuus varmaan paranisi myös. Toki hinnoittelun pitää olla kilpailukykyinen. Mutta tuskin VR noin luovaan ratkaisuun pystyy.

----------


## Bussipoika

Itse ehdotan Siuntion ja Inkoon pysähdyksien hoitamista sillä, että VR hankkii muutaman diesel-Flirtin HKI-Hanko välille, ja liittää Hangon lähiliikennevyöhykealueeseen. Juna ajettaisiin siis suoraan Helsingistä Hankoon.(Pysähtyen Pasila-Leppävaara-Kirkkonummi-Siuntio-Inkoo-Karjaa-Hangon radan asemat) Tai miksipä VR ei voisi käyttää valmiina olevaa kalustoa, ja ajaa HKI-Hanko-linjaa kolmella Dm12-yksiköllä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse ehdotan Siuntion ja Inkoon pysähdyksien hoitamista sillä, että VR hankkii muutaman diesel-Flirtin HKI-Hanko välille, ja liittää Hangon lähiliikennevyöhykealueeseen. Juna ajettaisiin siis suoraan Helsingistä Hankoon. Tai miksipä VR ei voisi käyttää valmiina olevaa kalustoa, ja ajaa HKI-Hanko-linjaa kolmella Dm12-yksiköllä.


Viime hallituskaudella sähköistettiin vähäliikenteinen Vaasan rata poliittisena päätöksenä. Jos olisi edetty vanhan kaavan mukaan, veikkaan, että Hangon rata olisi hyvinkin saatettu sähköistää tämän hallituskauden aikana. Mutta nyt ei tullut takiaispuolueita, ei sähköä hankobaanalle eikä Y-junaa Hangosta Helsinkiin.

----------


## bestcarrus

Itse jos saisin päättää y junan reitin nii reitiksi voisi tulla kirkkonummi-karjaa+väliasemat tai leppävaara-karjaa+tietenkin väliasemat niin reitistä voisi ehkä tulla kannattava

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei HSL mitään korvaajaa suoranaisesti Y-junalle etsi vaan tutkii miten Y-junan jättämä aukko HSL-alueen sisällä paikataan. Y-junaa on eniten käytetty HSL-alueella sen nopeuden vuoksi ja ovatkin olleet HSL-alueen sisällä täynnä. Se voi olla että korvataan ainoastaan kapasiteettiä lisäämällä nykyisiin S- ja U-juniin.


Tarkemmin sanottuna Y on ollut täynnä Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välillä mikä ei ole ollut junan varsinainen tarkoitus. Sen takia se ei ole pysähtynyt Espoon keskuksessakaan. 
Y olisi alun perin pitänyt luokitella taajamajunaksi jossa HSL liput ei kelpaa, mutta silloin olisi ollut vajaatäyttöä. Joku sellainen vuoro taidettiin ajaa 1990-luvulla ja oikein veturijunana, mutta muutettiin siis Y-junaksi.

Toivottavasti S-junia voisi jatkaa Siuntioon edes. Inkoo on vähän niin ja näin, asema on kaukana kunnan keskustaajamasta ja väärässä suunnassa Helsinkiin suuntautuvaa työmatkaliikennettä ajatellen. On ajateltu myös sitä että jotkut Hangon radan kiskobusseista jatkaisi Kirkonummelle asti, mutta en tiedä innostuisivatko radan varren asukkaat sellaisesta palvelusta jos jatkomatka Helsinkiin on tehtävä hitaalla junalla.

Minun mielestäni kannattaisi odottaa Y-junan lopettamisella Espoon kaupunkiradan valmistumista. Jos rata on Espooseen asti on neliraiteinen niin S ja U ja Y-junat voidaan yhtdstää yhdeksi junaksi joka pysähtyisi vainTolsa,  Jorvas, Masala, Luoma, Espoo, Leppävaara, Huopalahti, Pasila. Jos Y-juna lopetetaan nyt, ei junasta autoon siirtyviä saada enää takaisin junaan sitten kun yhteys palaisi joskus 10 v päästä.

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Itse jos saisin päättää y junan reitin nii reitiksi voisi tulla kirkkonummi-karjaa+väliasemat --


Tämä kannattaisi toki synkronoida olemassaoleviin S- ja U-juniin siten, että sama kalusto jatkaa Kirkkonummen läpi. Tosin tästä huomataan, että koko reitille kannattaa määritellä sama reittikirjain, ja jälleen ollaan tilanteessa, että kulkee Helsinki-Karjaa juna...

----------


## zige94

> Itse jos saisin päättää y junan reitin nii reitiksi voisi tulla kirkkonummi-karjaa+väliasemat tai leppävaara-karjaa+tietenkin väliasemat niin reitistä voisi ehkä tulla kannattava


Siis en nyt ymmärrä pointtia? Miten se olisi juuri tuolla minivälillä, koko Y-junan hiljaisimmalla osuudella kannattava, kun ne Y-junan suurimmat matkustajamäärät on itse HSL-alueen sisällä? Tuolla reitillä junasta tulisi vielä vähemmän kannattavampi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:45 ----------




> Tarkemmin sanottuna Y on ollut täynnä Helsingin ja Leppävaaran välillä mikä ei ole ollut junan varsinainen tarkoitus.


Kyllä, täynnä tuolla välillä. Mutta silti useita kymmeniä matkustajia aina Masalaan ja Kirkkonummellekkin. Kirkkonummelta Karjaalle jatkaessa Y-junissa on Siuntioon asti se n. 50 matkustajaa parhaimmassa tapauksessa ja sen jälkeen puhutaan kahestakymmenestä tai vähemmästä jopa. "Väitteet" perustuu omiin useihin kokemuksiini vuosien 2013 kesä - 2014/2015 vuodenvaihde 15:32, 16:32, 17:32 ja 19:32 Helsingistä Karjaalle lähteneisiin Y-juniin.

----------


## moxu

Läntisen Uudenmaan lähiliikenteen kehitys on mennyt pieleen alusta alkaen. Muistan hyvin, kun paikallislehti Etelä-Uusimaassa työskennellessäni seurasin aitiopaikalta vuonna 1993 liikenteen alkua. Toisaalta oltiin iloisia siitä, että Karjaalle lopulta pääsi sähköjunalla, toisaalta harmiteltiin linjan hitautta, harvaa kulkutiheyttä ja heikkoa asemaverkkoa. Seudun pendelöintiliikenteen kannalta tärkein paikka Tammisaari ei sähkörataa saanut, eikä Hankopaanan ja lähijunan yhdistelmä tuntunut nopeudessa sikäläisen kulkijan kannalta kilpailukykyiseltä. Koska rata oli -ja on yhä- vain yksiraiteinen, ei todellista lähijunaverkoston tiheyttä, eli päiväsaikaan vähintään kerran tunnissa toimivaa yhteyttä, pystytty ikinä luomaan, tuskin edes aiottiin. 
Suurelle yleisölle kenties näkymätön, mutta paikallislehdessä monesti puitu virhe oli myös Inkoon pysähdyspaikan sijoittaminen Inkoon asemalle Tähtelän sijaan. Tämä karsi käytännössä kaiken Inkoon työmatkaliikenteen, sillä kukaan ei aja autolla viittä kilometriä väärään suuntaan päästäkseen hitaaseen junaan. Tähtelä olisi ollut "matkan varrella", sieltä olisi voinut kulkea jopa bussi Inkoon kylälle ja joskus satamaan tai voimaloillekin.

Summa summarum: Kiitos Kirkkonummen-Karjaan lähijunaliikenne 1993-2016, harva jää oikeasti kaipaamaan, mutta toivottavasti muistetaan, miten asiaa ei pidä hoitaa.

----------


## Minä vain

Ihmettelen hieman sitä kun Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa sen olevan taloudellinen itsemurha, jos Siuntion kunta ostaisi vuorot. Jos ostaa 14 kilometrin pituisen junavuoron, jossa menee 22 matkustajaa, onko tuo muka erityisen kallista? http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1442895529367

----------


## hmikko

> Ihmettelen hieman sitä kun Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa sen olevan taloudellinen itsemurha, jos Siuntion kunta ostaisi vuorot. Jos ostaa 14 kilometrin pituisen junavuoron, jossa menee 22 matkustajaa, onko tuo muka erityisen kallista? http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1442895529367


Keskustelua aiheesta Soininvaaran blogissa:

http://www.soininvaara.fi/2015/09/23...on-junayhteys/

Yhden väittämän mukaan Siuntion vuorot ovat yhtä täynnä kuin Kirkkonummen, mutta vuoroja on tietysti vähemmän. Kirkkonummi kuuluu HSL:ään, Siuntio ei. Junan leikkaaminen vaikuttaa näin kaukaa ulkopuolelta katsoen siltä, että saattaa olla hyvinkin hölmöläisten säästämistä, joka tulee maksamaan enemmän kumipyöräliikenteessä kuin junista säästyy. Tietysti autoilun kustannukset (Espoossa ja Helsingissä) hajaantuvat eri maksajille silleen kätevästi huomaamattomiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Onko tämän Y-junan (Ja R, Z ym) laskutuksen kanssa sellainen tilanne, että kun juna kuuluu Helsingin lähiliikenteeseen mutta päätepysäkki on HSL-alueen ulkopuolella, niin liikennettä ei tilaa eikä maksa HSL, mutta sen sijaan HSL kuitenkin joutuu maksamaan jokaisesta matkustajasta kiinteän korvauksen valtiolle/VR:lle? Siis sama systeemi kuin bussien U-liikenteessä.

Jos tuo korvaus ei ole ihan pieni, niin HSL:lle tulee turhan kalliiksi se, että matkustajat hakeutuvat näihin nopeisiin vuoroihin. Siispä HSL ei varmaan pane pahakseen sitä, että liikenne loppuu. Onko HSL jopa ollut aktiivinen, ehkä aloitteellinen tässä lopettamisasiassa?

----------


## aki

> Ihmettelen hieman sitä kun Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa sen olevan taloudellinen itsemurha, jos Siuntion kunta ostaisi vuorot. Jos ostaa 14 kilometrin pituisen junavuoron, jossa menee 22 matkustajaa, onko tuo muka erityisen kallista? http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1442895529367


Sen vielä ymmärrän ettei Y-junaa välttämättä kannata ajaa Karjaalla saakka. Inkoon matkustajamäärät ovat kovin vähäiset verrattuna Siuntioon ja Karjaata palvelee Turun junat nykyistä Y-junaa useammin. Siuntiossa palvelu kannattaisi kuitenkin säilyttää koska matkustajia on riittänyt ja kun aseman läheisyyteen on suunniteltu runsaasti lisää asuntorakentamista,  niin tulevaisuudessa junalle olisi todennäköisesti vielä nykyistä suurempi tarve. Paras tapa säilyttää junaliikenne Siuntioon olisi jatkaa osa U-junista yksi asemanväli Kirkkonummelta Siuntioon, Matka-aika tuolla välillä olisi n.10 minuuttia suuntaansa joten varmaankin myös E/S-junien aikatauluja pitäisi säätää. Haittapuolena Siuntiolaisille olisi 10-15 minuuttia nykyistä pidempi Matka-aika Helsinkiin mutta plussana  paremmat yhteydet väliasemille.

----------


## Knightrider

Lähijunista S-junan luulisi olevan luontevampi vaihtoehto, tunnus ainakin pääteaseman mukaan :Wink:  Toisaalta InterCity voisi vain ottaa yhden pysähdyksen lisää, Pendolino on sitten Turku-Hki-työmatkalaisia ja bisnesmiehiä varten nopein yhteys, jota tuoreen uutisen mukaan nopeutetaan ko. välillä 30 minuutilla. Ei InterCityllä kilpailla nopeita pikavuoroja vastaan kuitenkaan, siihen tarkoitukseen se on jo nyt liian hidas. Helminauhamaiseen kuntakeskusten väliseen liikennöintiin se on passeli.

----------


## antti

Tässä kohtaa olisi kohtuullista, että yhteiskunta kustantaisi korvaavan syöttöbussin Siuntiosta Kirkkonummen rautatieasemalle suunnilleen nykyisen Y-junan vuorotiheydellä.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässä kohtaa olisi kohtuullista, että yhteiskunta kustantaisi korvaavan syöttöbussin Siuntiosta Kirkkonummen rautatieasemalle suunnilleen nykyisen Y-junan vuorotiheydellä.


Vaikea kuvitella, että tuo tulisi kokonaisuutena halvemmaksi kuin junan ajaminen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Paras tapa säilyttää junaliikenne Siuntioon olisi jatkaa osa U-junista yksi asemanväli Kirkkonummelta Siuntioon...


Jos nuo laskutusasiat menevät niin kuin muistelen, niin tuollainen juna siirtyisi HSL:n kustannettavasta valtion piikkiin, ja HSL maksaisi matkustajakohtaista korvausta. Pahimmillaan tilanne olisi se, että HSL:n kustannukset nousisivat nykyisestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen vielä ymmärrän ettei Y-junaa välttämättä kannata ajaa Karjaalla saakka. Inkoon matkustajamäärät ovat kovin vähäiset verrattuna Siuntioon ja Karjaata palvelee Turun junat nykyistä Y-junaa useammin.


En tarkoita tätä moitteeksi, mutta kysyn, mihin perustuu ymmärrys siitä, ettei Y-junaa kannata ajaa Karjaalle saakka? Vainko siihen, että VR-Yhtymä on niin ilmoittanut?

Väitän nimittäin niin, että asia on täysin päin vastoin, jos ajatellaan asiaa yhteiskunnan kannalta. Pelkästään Inkoon ja Siuntion ilmoitetut nousumäärät riittävät kattamaan junan todelliset kulut. Ja kun Y-junaan tulee nousijoita myös Karjaalta sekä Kirkkonummelta ja epäilemättä vielä joku siitä lähempääkin Helsinkiä, juna tuottaa voittoa suhteessa kuluihinsa. Tämän voi laskea julkisuudessa olleilla tiedoilla.

VR-Yhtymän kannalta asia on toinen. Tietenkin se myy mieluummin Karjaalta Helsinkiin matkaaville yli 20  maksavia IC-lippuja kuin 12,40  maksavia Y-junan lippuja. Monopolimaisesti ajattelevassa yhtiössä ajatellaan ehkä vielä niin, että kaikki Y-junamatkustajat suostuvat maksamaan lähes tuplahinnan, koska on pakko. Lisäksi Y-juna on täydentänyt Kirkkonummen junaliikenteen palvelun ruuhkan suuntaan kolmeen junaan tunnissa. HSL onkin jo ilmoittanut, että Y-junan poistamisesta jäljelle jäävän kahden junan kapasiteetti ei riitä. Tämä sopii myös hyvin VR-Yhtymälle, koska kun LVM lakkaa ostamasta Y-junan, sen tekee HSL. Tietenkin VR-Yhtymä menettää Y-junan lipputulot kahdelta asemalta. Mutta monopolimaisesti ajateltuna sillä ei ole väliksi. Kun ei ole kilpailijoita, voi nostaa jäljelle jäävien palveluiden hintaa enemmän kuin on lipputulojen menetys. Tämä on suoraan monopolin liiketoimintamalli.

Yhdenlainen sijaiskärsijä tässä on Siuntion kunta. Se on nähnyt junassa samanlaisen mahdollisuuden kuin Mäntsälä Lahden oikoradan asemassa. Mutta heti kun Siuntio on alkanut panostaa junayhteyteen, se uhataan lopettaa. Hyvä muuten muistaa, että VR-Yhtymä uhkasi lopettaa myös oikoradan junaliikenteen jo ennen kuin liikenne edes oli alkanut.

Siuntion kunnan kannattaisikin ostaa juna itse, nimenomaan Helsingin ja Karjaan välille, ja kerätä junan lipputulot ja tehdä HSL:n kanssa sopimus, että myös HSL-liput kelpaavat junissa, ja Siuntio saa niiden käytöstä HSL:ltä hyvityksen. Siuntio nimittäin tekisi tällä tavoin junalla tulosta, tai sitten se voisi toimia HSL:n tapaan ja myydä kuntalaisilleen junaliput omakustannushintaan. Eli nykyistä halvemmalla. Tämä on itsestäänselvä ratkaisu esimerkiksi Ruotsissa.

Mutta Suomessa tämä on mahdotonta. Laki kieltää Siuntiota ostamasta junaa edes monopoli-VR:ltä. Välikädeksi tarvitaan valtio, kuten nyt on tilanne. Ja junaliikennettä ei voi ostaa tervellä hinnalla, koska hankintaa ei voi kilpailuttaa, vaikka hankintalaki sitä edellyttää julkselta hankinnalta. Monopolin näkökulmasta Siuntion kunnan intressi on sille huono, joten junan hinta pannaan niin suureksi, ettei kauppaa synny. Ja kaikki uskovat, kun tämä monopliyhtiö väittää, että tämä ei ole kannattavaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> En tarkoita tätä moitteeksi, mutta kysyn, mihin perustuu ymmärrys siitä, ettei Y-junaa kannata ajaa Karjaalle saakka? Vainko siihen, että VR-Yhtymä on niin ilmoittanut?


Siihen, että Karjaalta ja Karjaalle menee aikataulullisesti nykyisten Y-junien kanssa varsin lähekkäiset junavuorot Helsinkiin, joilla nykyisten Y-junien matkustajat voidaan kuljettaa. Myös se, että valtaosa nykyisistä Karjaan junamatkustajista käyttää IC junia eikä Y-junia kertoo, että IC junat kelpaavat hyvin Karjaan matkustajille. Toki Y-junat ovat Karjaan junamatkustajille ihan mukava vuoroväliä tiivistävä lisäpalvelu, mutta pohjimmiltaan Y-junille ei Karjaalla ole kovin suurta tarvetta.

Se, miten VR hinnoittelee eri junat ei taas minusta liity suoraan Y-junien tarpeellisuuteen tai tarpeettomuuteen, vaan on Y-junan tarpeellisuudesta riippumaton kysymys. Y-junan IC junia halvempi hinnoittelu myös osittain perustui siihen, että liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö tuki liikennettä. VR ei myöskään nykyisessä kilpailutilanteessa voi olla hyväntekeväisyyslaitos, joka tuottaa periaatteessa mukavia lisäpalveluja roimalla tappiolla, ei ainakaan samassa määrin kuin aikaisemmin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siihen, että...


Kysyin Akin käsitystä siitä, mihin hänen ymmärryksensä perustuu. Et voi vastata siihen.




> VR ei myöskään nykyisessä kilpailutilanteessa voi olla hyväntekeväisyyslaitos, joka tuottaa periaatteessa mukavia lisäpalveluja roimalla tappiolla, ei ainakaan samassa määrin kuin aikaisemmin.


Tähän asiaan voidaan palata sitten, kun VR-Yhtymä on kilpailutilanteessa. Nyt VR-Yhtymällä on henkilöjunaliikenteen monopoli. Enkä aio jaaritella siitä, onko vai ei ole, vaikka mielestäsi ei olisikaan.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Siuntion kunnan kannattaisikin ostaa juna itse, nimenomaan Helsingin ja Karjaan välille, ja kerätä junan lipputulot ja tehdä HSL:n kanssa sopimus, että myös HSL-liput kelpaavat junissa, ja Siuntio saa niiden käytöstä HSL:ltä hyvityksen. Siuntio nimittäin tekisi tällä tavoin junalla tulosta, tai sitten se voisi toimia HSL:n tapaan ja myydä kuntalaisilleen junaliput omakustannushintaan. Eli nykyistä halvemmalla. Tämä on itsestäänselvä ratkaisu esimerkiksi Ruotsissa.
> 
> Mutta Suomessa tämä on mahdotonta. Laki kieltää Siuntiota ostamasta junaa edes monopoli-VR:ltä. Välikädeksi tarvitaan valtio, kuten nyt on tilanne.
> 
> Antero


Näin minä tuota sopimuskuviota itsekin ajattelin, mutta kuten toteat, niin Suomessa tämä ei ole mahdollista. Olisiko tässä yksi kohta jossa Sipilän hallitus voisi tehdä jotain konkreettista kun puhutaan "normienpurkutalkoista".

Karjaan ja Inkoon jättäminen lähijunaliikenteen ulkopuolelle oli ihan oma ajatukseni ja perustui siihen että VR voisi halutessaan myydä Karjaa-Helsinki-kausilippua samaan hintaan tai hieman nykyistä kalliimmalla kuin nyt Y-junaan. Nykyään Lähijunan ja kaukojunan välinen hintaero kausi -ja sarjalippujen kohdalla on mielestäni kohtuuttoman suuri. 

on muuten aika erikoista kun VR myy kausilippua Helsingin ja Järvenpään välisiin lähijuniin hintaan 140,50/kk(26 päivää) vuorovälin ollessa läpi päivän 30 minuuttia ja ruuhkissa jopa tiheämpikin.  
Siuntion ja Helsingin välisiin muutamaan päivittäiseen Y-junavuoroon myydään samanpituista kausilippua hintaan 154,50/kk. Toki Pääradan H/R-junissa matkustajamäärät ovat aivan eri luokkaa kuin Y-junassa, mutta silti samalla rahalla saa hyvin heikkoa palvelua jos asut Siuntiossa.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos näitä asioita meillä suunniteltaisiin pitkäjänteisesti, ammattitaitoisesti ja ratkaisukeskeisesti, niin kyllähän tähänkin hyvä ratkaisu löytyisi. Nykyinen veturi + tyhjät junanvaunut Turkuun ei ole kovin toimiva konsepti. Matka on lyhyt, IC-konsepti liian raskas. Kun hankittaisiin kaukosisustettuja Flirt-junia, voitaisiin parempien kiihdytysominaisuuksien ansiosta liikennöidä nykyisin IC-aikatauluin Helsingin ja Turun välillä, ja lisätä pysähdykset Inkoossa ja Siuntiossa. Näiden asemien palvelutaso paranisi, pitkämatkalaisten ei huononisi, Y:n voisi lopettaa ja HSL saisi toivomansa säästöt, kun Turku-Flirteissä ei HSL-lippu kelpaisi.

----------


## Compact

Y-juna pitää saada pois tämän uuden Express-junan alta, joka on vastaisku Onnibusille:
http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/turun+seutu...singin+valilla

----------


## aki

> Y-juna pitää saada pois tämän uuden Express-junan alta, joka on vastaisku Onnibusille:
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/turun+seutu...singin+valilla


Jos VR hinnoittelee tämän uuden nopeamman express-pendon vielä kalliimmaksi kuin tavalliset IC-vuorot, niin tuskin mikään matkustajamagneetti tulee olemaan. Olisiko kuitenkin ollut fiksumpaa koittaa ensin täyttää nykyisiä IC-junia halvemmilla perushinnoilla kuin perustaa uutta expressiä joka ajaa kokonaisen yhden lähdön suuntaansa päivässä. Tietty jos VR ottaa oppia OB:n hinnoittelusta ja myy expressiin paikkoja alkaen vaikka 2 ja kallein paikkakin 20 luokkaa niin junan voisi jopa saada täyteen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Y-juna pitää saada pois tämän uuden Express-junan alta, joka on vastaisku Onnibusille:
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/turun+seutu...singin+valilla


Vai haluaa VR sellaista kokeilla. Olihan noita erikoispikajunia vielä 1990-luvulla. Toimiikos nuo kallistukset sitten? Kuvaavaa kuitenkin, ettei tuota uskalleta lähteä talvea vasten testaamaan. Taitaa tulla kesäjuna.

Pysähtyykö se vain Kupittaalla ja Pasilassa?

Sinänsä ihan hyvä, jos pendolinosta olisi jotain hyötyä veturijuniin verrattuna. Nyt matka-aika on identtinen ja palvelukokemusta moititaan huonommaksi.

----------


## killerpop

> Vai haluaa VR sellaista kokeilla. Olihan noita erikoispikajunia vielä 1990-luvulla. Toimiikos nuo kallistukset sitten? Kuvaavaa kuitenkin, ettei tuota uskalleta lähteä talvea vasten testaamaan. Taitaa tulla kesäjuna.
> 
> Pysähtyykö se vain Kupittaalla ja Pasilassa?
> 
> Sinänsä ihan hyvä, jos pendolinosta olisi jotain hyötyä veturijuniin verrattuna. Nyt matka-aika on identtinen ja palvelukokemusta moititaan huonommaksi.


Ihan kuin olisin toisaalta lukenut, että ei pysähdy Pasilassa lainkaan. Ilmeisen uhkarohkea teko.

----------


## petteri

> Y-juna pitää saada pois tämän uuden Express-junan alta, joka on vastaisku Onnibusille:
> http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/turun+seutu...singin+valilla


On huomioitavaa, että jos Pendoliino pääsee tunnin ja 34 minuutin sekä IC2 tunnin ja 43 minuutin matka-aikaan, kuten tuossa annetaan ymmärtää, se teoriassa mahdollistaisi aikataulun, jossa juna kääntyy 2 tunnissa Helsingistä ja Turusta takaisin. Se tarkoittaisi VR:lle isoa liikennöintikulujen tipahtamista Helsingin ja Turun välillä. 

Toki kahden tunnin käännön tiellä taitaa olla muitakin haasteita. Mutta tosiaan Y-junat ovat aika haastavia ja häiriöherkkiä aikataulujen suhteen, kun Kirkkonummen ja Karjaan välillä on vain yksi raide.

----------


## hmikko

> Olisiko kuitenkin ollut fiksumpaa koittaa ensin täyttää nykyisiä IC-junia halvemmilla perushinnoilla kuin perustaa uutta expressiä joka ajaa kokonaisen yhden lähdön suuntaansa päivässä. Tietty jos VR ottaa oppia OB:n hinnoittelusta ja myy expressiin paikkoja alkaen vaikka 2 ja kallein paikkakin 20 luokkaa niin junan voisi jopa saada täyteen.


Epäilen, että kovin pian ottaa oppia. VR tuntuu olevan edelleen juuttunut siihen ajatukseen, että menestys on yhtä kuin kalliimman luokan palvelu bisnesimmeisille. Vikana vaan on, että Tampereelle on bussiin verrattuna paremman luokan rata, mutta Turkuun ei. Tarttis pystyä erilaiseen konseptiin saman firman sisällä.

Sinänsä tietysti hyvä, jos remontoiduista Pendolinoista onnistutaan lopulta saamaan irti hyötyä siinä käytössä, johon ne muinoin hankittiin. Premium-konsepti on tosin äkkiä pilalla, jos pikavuoroa ei saada luotettavaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos näitä asioita meillä suunniteltaisiin pitkäjänteisesti, ammattitaitoisesti ja ratkaisukeskeisesti, niin kyllähän tähänkin hyvä ratkaisu löytyisi. Nykyinen veturi + tyhjät junanvaunut Turkuun ei ole kovin toimiva konsepti. Matka on lyhyt, IC-konsepti liian raskas.


Mielestäni Saksassa on toimittu näin. Kaupunkien välisiä pendeleitä ajetaan tai ajettiin, siitä on jo aikaa kuin matkustin viimeksi tällaisella, vanhasta kalustosta viritetyllä veturijunalla. Jos oikein muistan, molemmissa päissä oli veturi ja välissä vaunuja, joilla oli ikää mutta sisustus nykyaikainen. Meno oli melkoista haipakkaa, koska juna oli kevyt vetureiden tehoon nähden. Eikä varmasti ollut kallis ratkaisu.

Pendolino ei tällaiseen sovi. Pendo on laiska, se on tehty ajamaan suurta nopeutta pitkiä jotoksia.

Uusi superjuna Turusta on muuten hyvä idea, mutta sen ongelma on, että aikataulu poikkeaa radan liikenteen muusta aikataulurakenteesta. Erityisen vaikeaksi poikkeaminen tulee yksiraiteisella radalla, jossa pitää olla vastaantulevien kanssa synkassa kohtauspaikoilla. 2-raiteisellakin radalla poikkeavan nopeuden juna syö usean junavuoron kapasiteetin. Eli ongelma on myös Kirkkonummen ja Leppävaaran välillä. Ja taas Huopalahden ja Helsingin välillä, koska kaupunkiradalla ei ole enää vapaata kapasiteettia.

Antero

----------


## pehkonen

No edelleen, jos matkustan Hki-Turku väliä, niin viimeinen vaihtoehtoni on hidas juna. PL ja Vainion kuskaavat huomattavasti nopeammin ja vielä kunnon vuorovälillä. Matka-aika vain 2h 1min. Junalla tähän vähintään 45 minuuttia lisää.

----------


## petteri

> Kun hankittaisiin kaukosisustettuja Flirt-junia, voitaisiin parempien kiihdytysominaisuuksien ansiosta liikennöidä nykyisin IC-aikatauluin Helsingin ja Turun välillä, ja lisätä pysähdykset Inkoossa ja Siuntiossa. Näiden asemien palvelutaso paranisi, pitkämatkalaisten ei huononisi, Y:n voisi lopettaa ja HSL saisi toivomansa säästöt, kun Turku-Flirteissä ei HSL-lippu kelpaisi.


*Veturivetoinen juna* 
Sr2 + 3x Ed kaksikerrosvaunu 
Paino: noin 230t teho: 6200 kW 303 istumapaikkaa
Tehopainosuhde: 27 kW/t

*Sähkömoottorijuna*
Sm5 
Paino: 132t teho: 2000kW (2+2 kaukokalustettuna arviolta 250 istumapaikkaa.)
Tehopainosuhde 15 kW/t

Onko kenelläkään kiihtyvyyskäyrää, miten nämä kokoonpanot eroavat toisistaan? Sm5 ilmeisesti lähtee rivakammin, kun siinä on enemmän vetäviä akseleita. Mutta kuinka monta sekuntia per kiihdytys 120 km/h tai 160 km/h nopeuteen ero on? Entä jarrut ja hidastuvuus, millainen ero niissä on?

----------


## Melamies

> Vaikea kuvitella, että tuo tulisi kokonaisuutena halvemmaksi kuin junan ajaminen.


Onko jo löytynyt julkisuuteen tieto radankäyttömaksusta per km tällaiselle junalle?

----------


## petteri

Tuli googlailtua vastausta:

Tämän vaunut.org keskustelun mukaan Sr2 + 3-4 vaunua kiihtyisi kuivalla kelillä ihan rajoittimen mukaan eli 1 m/s2 eli tuolloin lähinnä vain matkustajien pysyminen pystyssä rajoittaisi kiihtyvyyttä. 

http://vaunut.org/kuva/59374

Matkustajien pystyssä pysymisen aiheuttama kiihtyvyysrajoitus pätee toki myös Sm5:een, kunnes vauhti nousee riittävän korkeaksi ja teho loppuu.

Toki Sm5 olisi energiatehokkaampi ja ovea on enemmän, mutta onko lyhyt veturivetoinen juna kuitenkin käytännössä yhtä hyvin kiihtyvä? Ainakin ero taitaa olla kovin pieni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uusi superjuna Turusta on muuten hyvä idea, mutta sen ongelma on, että aikataulu poikkeaa radan liikenteen muusta aikataulurakenteesta. Erityisen vaikeaksi poikkeaminen tulee yksiraiteisella radalla, jossa pitää olla vastaantulevien kanssa synkassa kohtauspaikoilla. 2-raiteisellakin radalla poikkeavan nopeuden juna syö usean junavuoron kapasiteetin. Eli ongelma on myös Kirkkonummen ja Leppävaaran välillä. Ja taas Huopalahden ja Helsingin välillä, koska kaupunkiradalla ei ole enää vapaata kapasiteettia.


Kerran päivässä kulkeva superjuna joka ei edes pysähdy välissä ei tuo matkustajia rantaradalle takaisin, se voi menettää vielä enemmän matkustajia kun tavallinen vuoro joka kulkisi samassa aikataulu-slotissa joudutaan lakkauttamaan. 

Paras palvelukonsepti on kerran tunnissa kiinteällä aikataululla kulkeva juna. Siitä voi keskutella millaisella kalustolla vuoroja kannattaa ajaa.

Yksi keino joka tulisi mieleen, jos haluaa saada aikaan "luksusta " rantaradalle olisi ajaa yksi vuoro Allegro-kalustolla, niin että juna jatkaisi Helsingistä Pietariin. Eli esim aamulla laivajuna Turusta Pietariin ja illalla takaisin. Turku-Hki välillä kelpaisi kotimaan liput. Allegroja on normaalisti 2 kpl koko ajan Ilmalassa, yksi vararunkona joa toinen "huollossa". 

t. Rainer

----------


## TuomasLehto

Vaasan yliopiston julkisoikeuden professori Eija Mäkinen ihmettelee Ylen uutisessa Y-junan lakkautusta. "Mäkinen muistuttaa, että kunnat on sidottu alueenkäyttötavoitteisiin, jotka velvoittavat virkamiehiä ottamaan päätöksissään huomioon, että raideliikennettä ei heikennetä." Hänen mielestään valtion pitäisi vähintäänkin huolehtia, että korvaavia yhteyksiä syntyy, tai päätös voi olla laillisuuden rajoilla. Tässä tulkinnassa ilmeisesti VR on yhtä kuin valtio? No, omistaja toki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No edelleen, jos matkustan Hki-Turku väliä, niin viimeinen vaihtoehtoni on hidas juna. PL ja Vainion kuskaavat huomattavasti nopeammin ja vielä kunnon vuorovälillä. Matka-aika vain 2h 1min. Junalla tähän vähintään 45 minuuttia lisää.


Oletko nyt lukenut aikatauluja ihan oikein?

----------


## Miccoz

> No edelleen, jos matkustan Hki-Turku väliä, niin viimeinen vaihtoehtoni on hidas juna. PL ja Vainion kuskaavat huomattavasti nopeammin ja vielä kunnon vuorovälillä. Matka-aika vain 2h 1min. Junalla tähän vähintään 45 minuuttia lisää.


Matkahuolto tarjosi nyt nopeinta yhteyttä 2h 5 min. VR 1h 58 min. Toki Toijalan kautta VR on sen 2h 47 min.

----------


## zige94

> Vai haluaa VR sellaista kokeilla. Olihan noita erikoispikajunia vielä 1990-luvulla. Toimiikos nuo kallistukset sitten? Kuvaavaa kuitenkin, ettei tuota uskalleta lähteä talvea vasten testaamaan. Taitaa tulla kesäjuna.
> 
> Sinänsä ihan hyvä, jos pendolinosta olisi jotain hyötyä veturijuniin verrattuna. Nyt matka-aika on identtinen ja palvelukokemusta moititaan huonommaksi.


Omat kokemukset remontoiduista pendoista ovat hyvät, samaten muutamilta veturinkuljettajilta kuullut. Toki vaikka käyttäjä tlajunen voisi omia kokemuksiaan avata.

Ilmoitettu nopeus taitaa vaatia täysin häiriöttömän liikennöidyn ja ilmeisesti VR haluaa pitää varmana että alku sujuu mallikkaasti. Ymmärsin myös että testejä tehtäisiin vielä ennen kevättä, aikataulun pitämistä, kulkua jne.

Kuten aikasemminkin ketjussa osoitettu, pitäisi Ed*-kalustolla pystyä ajamaan jo nyt nopeammin kuin mitä tällä hetkellä aikataulut on. Syy miksi näin ei ole, on puhtaasti kohtauspaikoissa. Nykysellään IC-junat kohtaavat Masala-Kirkkonummi (tarkemmin kai Jorvaksessa), Karjaalla ja Salossa. Ei taida olla väleillä tarpeeksi kohtauspaikkoja, jotta saataisiin vaikkapa ohituspaikat vaihdettua ilman toisen suunnan hidastamista. Tietenkin esim. 2h vuorovälillä voi kohtaukset tapahtua ainoastaan Karjaalla, jolloin onkin sitten rallailu varaa Hki-Karjaa ja Karjaa-Turku väleillä, jolloin todennäköisesti matka-aikaakin saataisiin lyhyemmäksi ja 2 ylimäärästä runkoa pois. Helsingin päässä tietty voi mahdollisuuksien mukaan kierrättää vielä Kouvolan tai Tampereen suunnan juniin, jolloin saadaan myös enemmän pelivaraa (Tampereen junat saapuvat Hki :52 ja lähtevät :06, Kouvolan junat saapuvat :48 ja lähtevät :52, Turun junat saapuvat :58 ja lähtevät :02) ja näin tarttisi vain yhdestä suunnasta nipistää aikaa (Helsinki-Turku), jotta Turun kääntö saadaan lyhyeksi ja toimivaksi.

Joku totesi ettei uusi pendolino yhteys lisää matkustajamäärää harvennetuilla pysähdyksillä. Ei varmaan kovin suuresti, mutta kuljettaa nykyiset matkustajat nopeammin ja jos (kuten todennäköisesti) korvaa jonkun toinen junavuoron niin senhän matkustajat kyytiin siirtyy. Turun ruuhka-junat (vaikkapa 16:02 Helsingistä) ovat mukavan täynnä kuukausilippulaisii, jotka kuitenkin suurinosa menossa Kupittaalle/Turkuun.

Y-junan korvaava liikenne olisi järkevää ainoastaan Siuntioon. On se vaan niin kuollut Inkoon ja Karjaan jälkeen. Ei sitä porukkaa Karjaallekkaan kovin paljoa Y-junissa ole, vaikka monet sitä luulee, vaikka lippujen hinnat onkin halvempi. Lisäksi Arohan on monissa uutisissa myöntänyt ettei "matkustajat suostu maksamaan nykyisiä hintojamme" ja sanoi muutoksen olevan käsillä, eli odotettavissa olisi puheiden perusteella hinnanlaskuja, etenkin kun kannattamattomia vuoroja vähennetään. Nytkin on jo VR:n tarjouslippujen linja löyseentynyt. Ennen oli usein että jopa viikko(ja) etukäteen piti varata liput, nykysin riittää melkein kaikissa (ellei kaikissa) tarjouksissa se että varaat 48 tuntia ennen. En ihmettelisi vaikka tuokin vähenisi, mutta oikeaan suuntaan mennään jo nyt.

----------


## 339-DF

Liikenneministeri lupaa Y-junan tilalle korvaavaa liikennettä. http://yle.fi/uutiset/ministeri_lupa...ilalle/8337874

----------


## pehkonen

> Matkahuolto tarjosi nyt nopeinta yhteyttä 2h 5 min. VR 1h 58 min. Toki Toijalan kautta VR on sen 2h 47 min.


Niin asemalta asemalle. Mutta ei Meilahti - Turun tuomiokirkko.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Niin asemalta asemalle. Mutta ei Meilahti - Turun tuomiokirkko.


Ehkei ole ihan relevantti vertaus valita päätepari bussin reitin varrelta. Samalla tavalla voi valita bussille hankalan pääteparin sopivilta rautatieasemilta. Vaikkapa Turusta aseman pohjoispuolelta Hesaan jonnekin Teollisuuskadun varteen.

Antero

----------


## bestcarrus

http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387814536359

----------


## 339-DF

> http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387814536359


Olisi kohteliasta lauseellaparilla kertoa, mitä sieltä linkin takaa löytyy.

Uutisessa kerrotaan, että puolet Siuntiolaisista on allekirjoittanut Y-junan lakkauttamista vastustavan adressin.

Kommenttina tähän: tulee vähän mieleen nämä kyläkauppakuolemat. Jos kaikki lopettajaiskahveilla käyneet olisivat käyneet ostoksillakin, ei olisi tarvinnut lopettaa, totesi entinen kauppias. Siuntiossa 3000 allekirjoittajaa, 130 matkustajaa...

----------


## bestcarrus

> Olisi kohteliasta lauseellaparilla kertoa, mitä sieltä linkin takaa löytyy.
> 
> Uutisessa kerrotaan, että puolet Siuntiolaisista on allekirjoittanut Y-junan lakkauttamista vastustavan adressin.
> 
> Kommenttina tähän: tulee vähän mieleen nämä kyläkauppakuolemat. Jos kaikki lopettajaiskahveilla käyneet olisivat käyneet ostoksillakin, ei olisi tarvinnut lopettaa, totesi entinen kauppias. Siuntiossa 3000 allekirjoittajaa, 130 matkustajaa...


Sori en pystynyt kun kaverin kännyllä tämän linkin lähetin ja hänellä linkin jälkeen ei pysty enää kirjoittamaan ja hänellä on samsung galaxy gio

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kommenttina tähän: tulee vähän mieleen nämä kyläkauppakuolemat. Jos kaikki lopettajaiskahveilla käyneet olisivat käyneet ostoksillakin, ei olisi tarvinnut lopettaa, totesi entinen kauppias. Siuntiossa 3000 allekirjoittajaa, 130 matkustajaa...


Efekti totta. Mutta VR:n tiedotteen mukaan Siuntion aseman matkoja/vrk (keskimäärin) 265. Onko jossain kerrottu, tarkoittaako tämä nousuja ja poistumisia vai käyttäjiä, jolloin luku olisi nousuja, ja poistujia on saman verran? Siuntion asemallahan ei voi olla tilastoituna matkoja niin, että ne ovat sekä lähteviä että tulevia, koska silloin matkat tulisivat lasketuksi kahteen kertaan. Koska samat matkat olisivat muillakin asemilla, joista matkat alkavat tai joihin ne päättyvät. Ja silloin tilastointi Suomessa tehdään XXXXXX junamatkaa vuodessa olisi kaksinkertainen lukema todellisuuteen nähden.

Tämä ei ole saivartelua, vaan aivan keskeinen asia viestinnässä. Asiat pitää ilmoittaa täsmällisesti, kun tässäkin tapauksessa tulkinta voi heittää 100 %. 339-DF on tulkinnut, että on ilmoitettu nousujen ja poistumisten määrä. Itse olen tulkinnut, että nousujen määrä. Samoin ovat tulleet tulkinneeksi jotkin mediat, jotka ovat puhuneet junan käyttäjistä ja kertoneet luvun 265.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Mietin samaa silloin kun se lakkautuslista julkaistiin. Ode kirjoittaa kuitenkin blogissaan http://www.soininvaara.fi/2015/09/23...on-junayhteys/ kommentissa näin:




> Sain sen eräältä VR:n edustajalta. Myös HS käytti samaa lukua: 260 matkaa eli 130 matkustajaa, koska pendelöijä kulkee molempiin suuntiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin samaa silloin kun se lakkautuslista julkaistiin. Ode kirjoittaa kuitenkin blogissaan http://www.soininvaara.fi/2015/09/23...on-junayhteys/ kommentissa näin:


Hienostihan tämä asia on hanskassa. Jään kuitenkin epäilemään tietoa edelleen. VR:llehän olisi ollut edullista ilmoittaa mahdollisimman pieni luku, joten miksi se ilmoittaisi ison luvun. En voi välttyä ajatukselta, että nyt kun asiasta nousi haloo, lukua pitää ryhtyä kaunistelemaan. Valitettavasti tämä ei ole ensi kerta. Vuosia sitten VR tiedotti matkustajalukemia lopetettavaksi päättämistään junista. Konduktöörien omat tilastot olivat eri kertaluokassa. Mutta jos et itse laske tai konduktööreiltä et tietoja saa, niin milläs osoitat, että ei pidä paikkaansa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko jossain kerrottu, tarkoittaako tämä nousuja ja poistumisia vai käyttäjiä, jolloin luku olisi nousuja, ja poistujia on saman verran?


Vakiintunut käytäntö Suomessa juna-asemien käyttäjämäärien ilmoittamisessa on, että luku sisältää sekä nousevat että poistuvat matkustajat, joten jos muuta ei ole erikseen kerrottu, voi mielestäni olettaa että tätä käytäntöä noudatetaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Ihan jos miettii puhtaasti kielen kannalta, niin "aseman käyttäjämäärä" merkitsee minusta sitä ihmismäärää, joka aseman kautta kulkee. Jos vaikka suunnitellaan poistumisteiden määrää tai käytävän leveyttä, niin se ihmismäärähän siinä ratkaisee, ja silloin sekä lähtevä että saapuva matkustaja vievät yhtä paljon tilaa.

HKL käytti ainakin takavuosina myös samanlaista systeemiä. Metromatkustajia oli noin 200 000 (siis nousua) ja Rautatientorin asemalla oli käyttäjiä noin 50 000 (mukana siis nousevat ja jäävät matkustajat yhteensä).

----------


## pehkonen

> Ehkei ole ihan relevantti vertaus valita päätepari bussin reitin varrelta. Samalla tavalla voi valita bussille hankalan pääteparin sopivilta rautatieasemilta. Vaikkapa Turusta aseman pohjoispuolelta Hesaan jonnekin Teollisuuskadun varteen.
> 
> Antero


Jos tuo on todellinen matka, niin silloin vertaus on oikein. Pääsyyni on on ollut vuosia suosia nopeita busseja Turun matkoilla, koska raskasraide on hankalien yhteyksien päässä ja kallis.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihan jos miettii puhtaasti kielen kannalta, niin "aseman käyttäjämäärä" merkitsee minusta sitä ihmismäärää, joka aseman kautta kulkee.


Niin. Olen mielestäni Itäkeskuksen metroaseman käyttäjä, koska minun on pakko vaihtaa bussista metroon Itäkeskuksessa. Vaikka tulen ja menen Itäkeskuksen asemalla kaupungissa käydessäni 4 kertaa, olen kyllä vain yksi aseman käyttäjä. En ole neljä ihmistä.

Kun teen työtäni ja lasken pysäkin käyttäjiä, jotta saan tietää pysäkkiä käyttävän joukkoliikenteen kuorman, lähtökohtana on asukas- ja työpaikkamäärä pysäkin palvelualueella. Jos palvelualueella asuu 1000 ihmistä, ja tiedetään, että asukkaat tekevät 0,7 joukkoliikennematkaa päivässä, pysäkillä on 350 käyttäjää ja he tekevät pysäkillä päivässä yhden nousun ja yhden poistumisen. Yksi käyttäjä olen esimerkiksi minä itse, nousen aamulla ja poistun illalla.

Näin se siis menee oikeasti. Ja jos lukee matkustaja- tai matkamääräennusteita hankesuunnitelmista, siellä kyllä selostetaan aina yksiselitteisesti, mitä luvut tarkoittavat. Ei niin, että on tapana että sama sana tarkoittaa yhdessä yhteydessä yhtä ja toisessa toista.

Tulkoon nyt tässä vielä todetuksi, että kun ilmoitetaan bussien, junien, ratikoiden ja metron matkamääriä, niiden summa ei ole joukkoliikenteen matkamäärä Helsingissä, vaan näihin laitteisiin tehtyjen nousujen määrä. Liitynnän ja vaihtojen vuoksi matkoja on vähemmän. Ja nousuja on yhtä paljon kuin poistumisia. Mutta asemien ja pysäkkien käyttäjiä ei voi olla enemmän kuin asukkaita. Että olisi kiva, jos asiat esitettäsiin täsmällisesti. Edes viranomaisten ja toimijoiden, kuten VR:n tiedotteissa.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Kun hankittaisiin kaukosisustettuja Flirt-junia, voitaisiin parempien kiihdytysominaisuuksien ansiosta liikennöidä nykyisin IC-aikatauluin --


IC-junien hitaampi kiihtyvyys verrattuna Flirt-juniin ei johdu juurikaan kaluston ominaisuuksista, vaan vakiintuneista käytäntöeroista kauko- ja lähiliikenteen välillä. Sr2-veturin vetämä (tai työntämä) lyhyehkö IC-vaunusto kyllä kiihtyy keskimäärin samaan malliin Flirt-junan kanssa, suuremmassa nopeudessa jopa paremmin.

Ero siis tulee siitä, että on ohjeistettu ajelemaan Sr2-vetovoimaisilla junilla vähän rauhallisemmin, jotta kaukoliikenteen rauhallisempaan rytmiin tottuneet matkustajat eivät hukkaa oluttuoppejaan pöydiltä. Lähijunissa taas ollaan enenevässä määrin menty siihen suuntaan, että junilla ajetaan "kahva laidassa", jotta on edes mahdollisuuksia pysyä tilaajaorganisaation "kellottamassa" rytmissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------




> *Veturivetoinen juna* 
> Sr2 + 3x Ed kaksikerrosvaunu 
> Paino: noin 230t teho: 6200 kW 303 istumapaikkaa
> Tehopainosuhde: 27 kW/t
> 
> *Sähkömoottorijuna*
> Sm5 
> Paino: 132t teho: 2000kW (2+2 kaukokalustettuna arviolta 250 istumapaikkaa.)
> Tehopainosuhde 15 kW/t
> ...


Kas, petteri kommentoikin tätä.

Vertailussa tulee tuon lisäksi huomioida se, missä nopeudessa tehohuiput saavutetaan ja missä kohtaa vetovoima on parhaiten käytössä. Ja toki kitkapainon suhde kokonaispainoon. Korjauksena lisäksi, että Sm5-yksikössä on neljä vetävää akselia, eli sama määrä kuin vertailemassasi Sr2-kokoonpanossa. Kiihtyvyyskäyriä ei ole antaa, mutta (konkreettinen!) perstuntumani on, että Sm5 lähtee alussa rivakammin, mutta Sr2+kolme kaksikerrosvaunua kiihtyy nopeammin sitten, kun vauhtia on enemmän. Jotain voi laskea siitä, että Sr2:n vetovoimakäyrä pysyy 300 kN maksimissaan aina 70 km/h saakka, josta vasta alkaa laskemaan pikku hiljaa alas päin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------




> Omat kokemukset remontoiduista pendoista ovat hyvät, samaten muutamilta veturinkuljettajilta kuullut. Toki vaikka käyttäjä tlajunen voisi omia kokemuksiaan avata.


Otokseni on sen verran pieni, että en uskalla mitään prosenttiarvoja tai vastaavia, mutta vaikuttaisi siltä, että Pendolinot (ja sen järjestelmät) toimivat nykyään luotettavammin kuin vielä jokunen vuosi sitten. Junayksikkökohtaisia eroja on kuitenkin varsin paljon, jotkut yksiköt ovat toimineet "aina" hyvin, kun taas jotkut ovat tunnettuja murheenkryynejä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:00 ----------




> Onko jo löytynyt julkisuuteen tieto radankäyttömaksusta per km tällaiselle junalle?


Tämä on julkista tietoa, ja löytyy vuosittaisesta Liikenneviraston dokumentista "Rataverkon kuvaus": http://www2.liikennevirasto.fi/julkaisut/pdf8/lv_2014-03_rautateiden_verkkoselostus_web.pdf

Sivulta 58 löytyy taulukosta ratamaksut, joka tässä tapauksessa (sähkövetoinen matkustajajuna Rantaradalla) vuonna 2016 on 0,1408 senttiä bruttotonnikilometriä kohden. Ratamaksujen määräytymisperusteita ollaan kuitenkin muuttamassa EU-systeemien mukaiseksi.

Sähkö ei sisälly ratamaksuihin.

----------


## moxu

Epäilen, että Siuntiota olisi saattanut kiinnostaa HSL-jäsenyys, jos sen vastapainoksi olisi saatu ihan oikea lähijunayhteys, esimerkiksi kerran tunnissa aamusta iltaan paikkakunnalle suhaava sähkäri. Kenties jotain bussejakin. Mutta kun tarjolla oli vain Y-junan kaltainen todellisen lähiliikenteen irvikuva, ei paljoa kiinnostanut.
Muistan hyvin VR:n edustajan hehkutuksen Karjaan sähköjunaliikenteen alkaessa. Oikeastaan mitään siitä, mitä silloin lupailtiin, runsasta tarjontaa ja pendelöintimahdollisuuksien moninkertaistumista, ei saatu. Olisi ehkä sittenkin kannattanut rakentaa rata ensin kunnolla ja änetä sinne liikennettä vasta sitten.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, miten käy Helsingin ja Karjaan väliselle lippupolitiikalle? Pyyhitäänkö vyöhykelippukartasta Kirkkonummen länsipuoliset paikat pois?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tulkoon nyt tässä vielä todetuksi, että kun ilmoitetaan bussien, junien, ratikoiden ja metron matkamääriä, niiden summa ei ole joukkoliikenteen matkamäärä Helsingissä, vaan näihin laitteisiin tehtyjen nousujen määrä. Liitynnän ja vaihtojen vuoksi matkoja on vähemmän. Ja nousuja on yhtä paljon kuin poistumisia. Mutta asemien ja pysäkkien käyttäjiä ei voi olla enemmän kuin asukkaita. Että olisi kiva, jos asiat esitettäsiin täsmällisesti. Edes viranomaisten ja toimijoiden, kuten VR:n tiedotteissa.


Näinhän se tietysti on. Mutta isoissa terminaalieissa joissa suuri osa matkustajista on kulkuneuvosta toiseen vaihtavia, todellisella käyttäjämäärällä on merkitystä myös kun mitoitetaan terminaalikiinteistöä itsessään. On aika hassua kun Hki-Turku junat nyt siirretään pysähtymään Leppävaarassa Espoon keskuksen sijaan. Leppävaarasta tulee siis vaihtopaika kaikille Espoosta Turkuun junilla matkustaville mutta asemalla ei ole odotustilaa, ei lipunmyyntiä, ei liukuportaita, ei paikkaa jossa odottaa junaa sateen suojassa. On vain pimeä tunneli jossa humalaiset ja kerjäläiset käyvät matkustajien kimppuun ja kauppakeskus Sello jonka tuulikaappi on täynnä hengailevia teinejä. Espoon keskuksen asema on alusta alkaen rakennettu kaukojuna-asemaksi jossa oli kunnon tilat, mutta se alennetaan nyt lähijuna-asemaksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jufo

> Vakiintunut käytäntö Suomessa juna-asemien käyttäjämäärien ilmoittamisessa on, että luku sisältää sekä nousevat että poistuvat matkustajat, joten jos muuta ei ole erikseen kerrottu, voi mielestäni olettaa että tätä käytäntöä noudatetaan.


Monessa uutisessa on kuitenkin kirjoitettu, että junaan *nousevia* matkustajia on sen 265. Otaksun, että nousut on laskettu sekä Helsingin että Karjaan suuntaan.

Joku paikallinen asukas voisi helposti laskea matkustajamäärän ihan vain videoimalla saapuvat ja lähtevät junat, ja laskemalla matkustajat videolta. Ei ole suuri työ jos vuoroja on 12 kpl/päivässä.

----------


## Koge

> On vain pimeä tunneli jossa humalaiset ja kerjäläiset käyvät matkustajien kimppuun ja kauppakeskus Sello jonka tuulikaappi on täynnä hengailevia teinejä. Espoon keskuksen asema on alusta alkaen rakennettu kaukojuna-asemaksi jossa oli kunnon tilat, mutta se alennetaan nyt lähijuna-asemaksi.


Leppävaaran asemassa toki on parantamisen varaa, mutta muuten aikamoinen kärjistys. Ei Leppävaaran asema hirveästi poikkea nykymuodossaan esimerkiksi Tikkurilan asemasta ennen Dixiä, toki lipunmyynti ja odotustilaksi kutsuttu paikka puuttuu. Lipunmyyntiähän ei tälläkään hetkellä ole edes Espoon asemalla. En myöskään ymmärrä, mitä haittaa hengailevista teineistä on. Nuorilla on tapana kokoontua hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä oleviin julkisiin tiloihin kuten Kamppiin, Selloon ja Dixiin. Espoon keskuksen tyyppinen asemarakennus Leppävaarassa vain lisäisi teinien hengailua myös Sellon aukioloaikojen ulkopuolella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leppävaaran asemassa toki on parantamisen varaa, mutta muuten aikamoinen kärjistys. Ei Leppävaaran asema hirveästi poikkea nykymuodossaan esimerkiksi Tikkurilan asemasta ennen Dixiä, toki lipunmyynti ja odotustilaksi kutsuttu paikka puuttuu. Lipunmyyntiähän ei tälläkään hetkellä ole edes Espoon asemalla. En myöskään ymmärrä, mitä haittaa hengailevista teineistä on. Nuorilla on tapana kokoontua hyvien joukkoliikenneyhteyksien päässä oleviin julkisiin tiloihin kuten Kamppiin, Selloon ja Dixiin. Espoon keskuksen tyyppinen asemarakennus Leppävaarassa vain lisäisi teinien hengailua myös Sellon aukioloaikojen ulkopuolella.


Leppävaaran suurimmat puuutteet ovat humalaisia ja kerjäläisiä täynnä oleva pimeä alikulkutunneli. Espoossa on valoisa katettu ylikulkusilta ja vartiointi toimii paremin koska humalaisia ei näy. Leppävaarassa liukuportat puuttuvat kokonaan ja hissikin puuttuu Turun suuntaan kulkevien junien laiturilta. On vain jyrkkä peltiluiska jota pitkin matkalaukkua on vedettävä. Leppävaarasta puuttuu myös VR:n lipunmyyntiautomaatti, vain  HSL:n löytyy. Espoosa on molempien firmojen automaatit. Espoossa on asemarakennuksessa myös siisti lounaskahvila, Leppävaaran "asemaravintolat" ovat pitkän matkan päässä Sellon sisätiloissa. Veikkaan että kun Lepuskin asemalla alkavat Turun junat pysähtymään niin alkaa Sellon vartiijoila tosihommat selvittää käsirysyjä jotka syntyy Sellon ahtaan asemanpuoleisen uloskäynnin luona hengalievien nuorisojengien ja junaa matkalaukkujensa kanssa odottavien välillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Koge

> Leppävaaran suurimmat puuutteet ovat humalaisia ja kerjäläisiä täynnä oleva pimeä alikulkutunneli. Espoossa on valoisa katettu ylikulkusilta ja vartiointi toimii paremin koska humalaisia ei näy. Leppävaarassa liukuportat puuttuvat kokonaan ja hissikin puuttuu Turun suuntaan kulkevien junien laiturilta. On vain jyrkkä peltiluiska jota pitkin matkalaukkua on vedettävä. Leppävaarasta puuttuu myös VR:n lipunmyyntiautomaatti, vain  HSL:n löytyy. Espoosa on molempien firmojen automaatit. Espoossa on asemarakennuksessa myös siisti lounaskahvila, Leppävaaran "asemaravintolat" ovat pitkän matkan päässä Sellon sisätiloissa. Veikkaan että kun Lepuskin asemalla alkavat Turun junat pysähtymään niin alkaa Sellon vartiijoila tosihommat selvittää käsirysyjä jotka syntyy Sellon ahtaan asemanpuoleisen uloskäynnin luona hengalievien nuorisojengien ja junaa matkalaukkujensa kanssa odottavien välillä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Leppävaarassa on kyllä VR:n automaatteja ainakin kaksin kappalein ja eiköhän sellainen sinne olisi muussa tapauksessa tuotu. En kyllä itse ole kiinnittänyt huomiota alikulkutunnelin humalaisiin ja kerjäläisiäkin on ollut yleensä maksimissaan yksi istumassa passiivisesti. Liukuportaat ja hissi toki selkeä puute, mikäli matkatavaraa on paljon tai liikuntakyky on heikentynyt. En kyllä ymmärrä, miksi kukaan siellä pimeässä tunnelissa junaa odottelisi, sehän on lähinnä kulkuväylä. Paljon miellyttävämpää on odotella siellä laituritasolla. Harvoin vettäkään sataa niin vaakatasoon, etteikö katos riittäisi.

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että nykyisellään Espoon aseman tilat ovat kaukoliikennettä ajatellen paremmat, mutta ei Leppävaarakaan täysin onneton ole.

----------


## samulih

> Leppävaaran suurimmat puuutteet ovat humalaisia ja kerjäläisiä täynnä oleva pimeä alikulkutunneli. Espoossa on valoisa katettu ylikulkusilta ja vartiointi toimii paremin koska humalaisia ei näy. Leppävaarassa liukuportat puuttuvat kokonaan ja hissikin puuttuu Turun suuntaan kulkevien junien laiturilta. On vain jyrkkä peltiluiska jota pitkin matkalaukkua on vedettävä. Leppävaarasta puuttuu myös VR:n lipunmyyntiautomaatti, vain  HSL:n löytyy. Espoosa on molempien firmojen automaatit. Espoossa on asemarakennuksessa myös siisti lounaskahvila, Leppävaaran "asemaravintolat" ovat pitkän matkan päässä Sellon sisätiloissa. Veikkaan että kun Lepuskin asemalla alkavat Turun junat pysähtymään niin alkaa Sellon vartiijoila tosihommat selvittää käsirysyjä jotka syntyy Sellon ahtaan asemanpuoleisen uloskäynnin luona hengalievien nuorisojengien ja junaa matkalaukkujensa kanssa odottavien välillä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Olisikohan tälläinen ajattelu juuri ongelma Suomessa tällä hetkellä, yleistyksiä ja pelkotiloja. 

Espoo - Vartioita en ole nähnyt asemalla koskaan, onkohan syynä Espoossa että riff raffilla eri paikat kokoontua kuin tuo ylitunneli? 

Leppävaara - eiköhän jos muutos tapahtuu tapahdu myös pientä korjausta? En ole usein tunnellissa törmännyt ongelmiin ja ei siellä normaali ihmiset odottele ketään, eiköhän he ole asematasolla... Ravintola puuttuu? Onkohan monelle se ongelma joka estää aseman käytön? Mikähän on junan käyttäjien laukkujen käyttö, meneekö 90 prosenttia vetolaukuilla? Noinkohan nuoriso haluaa itselleen lisää ongelmia, luulen että he siirtyvät huomatessaan ruuhkaan jonnekin jossa ei heitä kohti tuhahdella ja sadatella...

----------


## jodo

Flirt kiihtyy 0-100 km/h noin 25-30 sekuntiin, sataankahteenkymppiin noin 10 sekuntia lisää.

----------


## zige94

> Olisikohan tälläinen ajattelu juuri ongelma Suomessa tällä hetkellä, yleistyksiä ja pelkotiloja. 
> 
> Espoo - Vartioita en ole nähnyt asemalla koskaan, onkohan syynä Espoossa että riff raffilla eri paikat kokoontua kuin tuo ylitunneli? 
> 
> Leppävaara - eiköhän jos muutos tapahtuu tapahdu myös pientä korjausta? En ole usein tunnellissa törmännyt ongelmiin ja ei siellä normaali ihmiset odottele ketään, eiköhän he ole asematasolla... Ravintola puuttuu? Onkohan monelle se ongelma joka estää aseman käytön? Mikähän on junan käyttäjien laukkujen käyttö, meneekö 90 prosenttia vetolaukuilla? Noinkohan nuoriso haluaa itselleen lisää ongelmia, luulen että he siirtyvät huomatessaan ruuhkaan jonnekin jossa ei heitä kohti tuhahdella ja sadatella...


Kyllähän Espoon asema se pahempi räkälä on viikonloppusin ja iltasin/öisin, jollakin taitaa olla nyt Espoo-lasit päässä. Espoon aseman ylikulkusilta kuuluu Turvatiimille ja siellä ei ole 24h päivystystä vaan autopartio tai junapartio kiertää sinne harvoin. Sellossa/Leppävaarassa vartiointi pelaa huomattavasti paremmin. Laiturialueet kuuluvat Turvatiimille ja siellä kiertää huomattavasti useammin autopartioita sekä junapartioita, ihan jo lyhyemmän matkankin vuoksi. Ja niitä humalaisia näkyy itäpuolella ns. vanhalla ostarilla. Ei ne sinne terminaalille ja Selloon raahaudu. En oikein tiedä mitä haittaa passiivisesti istuvasta kerjäläisestä on. Jos häiritsee niin voi ignoorata kokonaan. Niitä löytyy vähän joka puolelta.

Leppävaara on selvästi parempi pysähtymispaikka Turun junilla kuin Espoo. Leppävaarasta on selvästi paremmat vaihtoyhteydet eri puolille Espoota ja työpaikkakeskittymääkin taitaa Leppävaarassa olla enemmän kuin Espoon keskuksessa. Teinitkään ei mitään ongelmia aiheuta. En oikein ymmärrä miten niiden hengailu jossain jotain muuttaisi, ei ole itelle ainakaan osunut että tiellä olisi. Eräs Espoolainen yrittää vaan hakemalla hakea jotakin syitä miksi Leppävaara olisi niin paljon huonompi kuin Espoo.

Hissien puutetta en Leppävaaran ykkösellä kiellä, mutta eikö ongelma ratkea ihan vain laitureita muuttamalla. Helsingin suunnan junat voivat pysähtyä raiteella 3 ja Turun kaukojunat ellei muutkin Kirkkonummen suunnan junat laiturilla 2. Vaihteiden vaihdon vaatii, mutta muistaakseni Sn80 vaihteet molemmin puolin.

----------


## Knightrider

Kaikista järkevintä olisi, että IC:t pysähtyisivät molemmissa. Olisi järjetöntä, että Espoon keskus ohitettaisiin ja sinne pääsisi vain vaihtamalla joka asemalla pysähtyvään junaan ja köröttelemällä sillä. Espoon keskus uhkaa jäädä hitaiden yhteyksien varaan, jos Y-juna (tai sen seuraaja) ei sitten korvaa tilannetta vaihtamalla Leppävaaran pysähdyksen Espooseen. Näinollen siihen voisi vaihtaa Kirkkonummella.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Näinollen siihen voisi vaihtaa Kirkkonummella.


Ei voisi, sillä Kirkkonummen IC-junien pysähdykset loppuvat kokonaan 27.3.2016.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ei voisi, sillä Kirkkonummen IC-junien pysähdykset loppuvat kokonaan 27.3.2016.


Tämä on järjetöntä, rantaradalla on vain kaksi kaukojunien nopeusluokkaa - IC ja Pendo - miksei IC voi palvella kasvukeskusten välillä pysähtyen tasaisesti 15 kilometrin välein Karjaa-Inkoo-Siuntio-Kirkkonummi-Espoo-Leppävaara-Pasila? Lisäksi voitaisiin palauttaa pysähtymispaikat Paimio ja Piikkiö. Lyhyt juna kiihtyy ripeästi ja matka-aika olisi silti siedettävä, matkalla on paljon lyhyemmän matkan matkustajia, esim juuri Karjaa-Kirkkonummi ja Leppävaaraan menijät. Tähän palveluun on turha sotkea ICE/Pendo-pikavuorokonseptia, sitä voidaan sitten tarjota IC:n rinnalla kaupunkien välisiin pitempien etäisyyksien express-business-matkoille kilpailemaan lento- ja pikavuoroliikenteen kanssa. Vähän niin kuin bussiliikenteessäkin, tarvitaan niitä vakiovuoroja myös kaukoliikenteessä. Näin Y-juna voitaisiin lakkauttaa vaikka heti. Toki Pendo tarvitsisi sitten enemmän kuin yhden vuoron päivässä suuntaansa, mutta sille löytyy kyllä matkustajansa kumipyöriltä siirtyvistä sitten, kun juna on taas selkeästi nopeampi kuin bussi tai henkilöauto. Toki täyttäen junat kysyntäperusteisin hinnoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on järjetöntä, rantaradalla on vain kaksi kaukojunien nopeusluokkaa - IC ja Pendo - miksei IC voi palvella kasvukeskusten välillä pysähtyen tasaisesti 15 kilometrin välein Karjaa-Inkoo-Siuntio-Kirkkonummi-Espoo-Leppävaara-Pasila? Lisäksi voitaisiin palauttaa pysähtymispaikat Paimio ja Piikkiö. Lyhyt juna kiihtyy ripeästi ja matka-aika olisi silti siedettävä, matkalla on paljon lyhyemmän matkan matkustajia, esim juuri Karjaa-Kirkkonummi ja Leppävaaraan menijät. Tähän palveluun on turha sotkea ICE/Pendo-pikavuorokonseptia, sitä voidaan sitten tarjota IC:n rinnalla kaupunkien välisiin pitempien etäisyyksien express-business-matkoille kilpailemaan lento- ja pikavuoroliikenteen kanssa. Vähän niin kuin bussiliikenteessäkin, tarvitaan niitä vakiovuoroja myös kaukoliikenteessä. Näin Y-juna voitaisiin lakkauttaa vaikka heti. Toki Pendo tarvitsisi sitten enemmän kuin yhden vuoron päivässä suuntaansa, mutta sille löytyy kyllä matkustajansa kumipyöriltä siirtyvistä sitten, kun juna on taas selkeästi nopeampi kuin bussi tai henkilöauto. Toki täyttäen junat kysyntäperusteisin hinnoin.


Näin on. Ainoa ongelma on rantaradan 1-raiteisuus Kirkon länsipuolella ja kaupunkirataraiteiden puuttuminen Leppävaaran ja Espoon välillä. Itse säilyttäisin nykyiset junien pysähdyspaikat enkä ottaisi käyttöön mitään pendo-supervuoroa ollenkaan. Aamulla tulee Turun IC-junasta paljon matkustajia jotka jäävät pois Espoon asemalla, siis eivät jatka toisella paikkurilla Lepuskiin. Ovat ilmeisesti kaupungin työntekijöitä kuten opettajia ja muita pikkuvirkamiehiä jotka asuvat läntisellä Uudellamaalla. Rantarata Kirkkonummen ja Helsingin välillä kaipaisi remonttia sekä kaupunkirataraiteet Espoooseen, että kaukojunien nopeutta voi nostaa silläkin osuudella ja tärkeitä minuutteja tiputtaa pois.
t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Koska Rantarata on mikä on, olisi se todella syytä täyttää lähiliikennekonseptin mukaisin junin, mutta koska muutakaan ratayhteyttä Turun ja Helsingin välille ei ole, jatkunee IC-konseptilla leikkiminen.
Tosin tuosta Siuntion onnettomasta tilasta tuli mieleen mahdollisuus (tai siis kysymys, olisiko tällainen kuvio mahdollinen?) muuttaa lähiliikennettä siten, että S-juna jatkaisi Siuntioon asti, ja perässä tuleva Turun IC pysähtyisi siellä myös. Ja sama kuvio tietenkin myös toiseen suuntaan. Jokatuntisena tämä tuskin toimisi, mutta harvennusten jälkeen nämä vuorot voisivat varmaan radalle jopa mahtua. S-juna tarjoaisi Leppävaaran ja Siuntion välisiltä asemilta yhteyden Turun suuntaan, eikä IC:n tarvitsisi jarrutella parin hassun kulkijan takia. Siuntiolaisten omakin junan käyttö saattaisi kohota ratkaisevasti, kun paikkakunnalle tosiaan saataiiin kunnollinen lähijunayhteys tähänastisen muutaman hassun Y-junan sijaan.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Minulle tulee mieleen, että voisiko Rantaradan liikennettä rationalisoida puolittamalla IC-junien määrän, jolloin vapautuvat aikataulupolut Karjaan ja Helsingin välillä voisi siirtää nopeiden lähijunien käyttöön? Turun junat kohtaisivat edelleen Karjaalla mutta eivät enää Salossa. Tällöin junat voisivat paremmin hyödyntää huippunopeuttaan. Äärimmillään nopeutus voisi kummallakin puoliskolla olla 10 minuuttia kokonaismatka-ajan supistuessa 1h 40 minuuttiin. 20 minuutin kääntöajoilla kiertoaika olisi neljä tuntia ja kalustontarve vain kaksi runkoa eli kolmannes nykyisestä. Turun kääntöajan pidentäminenkään ei lisäisi runkomäärää kuin yhdellä.
Nopeita lähijunia Helsingistä Karjaalle voisi ajaa myös kahden tunnin välein. Matka-ajan ollessa 50 minuuttia ja kääntöaikojen 10 minuuttia ei tarvittaisi kuin yksi runko! Sen tulisi luonnollisesti olla uutta kalustoa, jonka huippunopeus olisi 160 km/h. Välipysähdyksiä olisi korkeintaan Inkoo, Siuntio, Kirkkonummi, Espoo, Leppävaara ja Pasila, ehkä myös Huopalahti.
Juha

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulle tulee mieleen, että voisiko Rantaradan liikennettä rationalisoida puolittamalla IC-junien määrän, jolloin vapautuvat aikataulupolut Karjaan ja Helsingin välillä voisi siirtää nopeiden lähijunien käyttöön? Turun junat kohtaisivat edelleen Karjaalla mutta eivät enää Salossa. Tällöin junat voisivat paremmin hyödyntää huippunopeuttaan.


2 tuntia on liian harva vuoroväli että ihmiset viitsisivät junalla enää kulkea Helsingin ja Turun välillä. Se merkitsisi paluuta 80-luvun tilanteeseen jolloin juna oli vain vitsi. Silloin kun pendolino-liikenen alkoi 1995 ne kulkivat lähes tyhjinä vaika matka-aika oli 15 minuuttia lyhyempi kuin nyt, koska junat kulkivat joka tapauksessa paljon harvemmin kuin bussit.

Omalla autolla, bussilla ja junalla matka-ajat ovat lähellä toisiaan mutta junakyyti on saatava luotettavammaksi ,eli pysyttävä aikataulussaan paremmin. Matkustusmukavuudeltaan juna on paras mutta hinta joidenkin mielestä liian korkea. Eli jotain sille hinnalle pitäis tehdä.

En kannata express-vuoroa joka ei pysähtyisi väliasemilla ollenkaan, voihan VR kokeilla yhden aikataulukauden sitä mutta en usko että saavat enemmän matkustajia kuin nyt, jos Karjan pysähdys varsinkin jää pois. 

Aikatauluteknisesti Espoon pysähdyksen korvaamisella Leppävaaran pysähdyksellä ei voiteta matka-aikaa koska Leppävaara on suoralla jolla juna nyt ajaa täysillä ohi, mutta Espoo on hidastavan mutkan takia, eli matka-aika pitenisi minuutilla. Myös matkustajavirtoja ajatellen, niin sitten kun länsimetro aloittaa ensi vuonna, tulevat metron varrella asuvat ennemmin kulkemaan metrolla Helsingin päärautatieasemalle jos haluavat Turun junan kyytiin, kuin bussilla Leppävaaraan. Espoon asemaa käyttävät nyt keski-espoolaiset, kauniaislaiset ja espoonlahtelaiset joilla on hyvät juna tai bussiyhteydet Espoon asemalle, ja ainakin paremmat kuin Leppävaaraan. Kirkkonummen pysähdyksen poisjättämine ajaisi heidät kokonaan liikennemottiin tai ainakin paluuta 1970-luvulle Turun ja länsi-uudenmaan suunnan junayhteyksien osalta. Silloinhan suurin osa Turun junista ei pysähtynyt ollenkaan Helsingin ja Karjaan välillä. Näin suuren matkustajajoukon jättämine vailla palvelua näkyisi matkustajamäärien vähentymisenä vaikka joitakin korvaavia matkustajia saataisiin Leppävaarasta. Kyse ei ole ota tai jätä tilanteesta koskaa lähes joka espoolaistaloudella on auto. Lisäksi nykyisellä Espoon asemalla on paremmat liityntäpysäköinti- ja saatto/noutomahdollisuudet kuin Leppävaarassa.

Y-juna kannattaisi ensi alkuun korvata S-tai U-junilla jotka jatkavat Siuntioon. Espoon kaupunkiradan rakentaminen pitäisi aloittaa mahdollisimman pian että rantaradan nopeammat ja hitaammat junat voisivat käyttäisivät eri raiteita Espooseen asti, jolloin kaikki Kirkkonummelle ajavilla lähijunilla olisi sama pysähdyskäytäntö, eli sama kuin U-junilla nyt, mutta Espoon ja Leppävaaran välillä ei pysähdyksiä. Kauklahden ja Helsingin välillä kulkisi kaikila asemilla pysähtyvä E-juna. Kauklahden asemalta kannattaisi rakentaa pistoraide ja laituri nyklyisen, ja  lakkautettavaksi suunnitellun Mankin seisakkeen lähelle joka toimisi E-junan pääteasemana, jolloin Kirkkonummen/Siuntion junat voisi ohittaa Mankin.

Kalustonkierron tehostamiseksi kannattaisi osa rantaradan junista pistää jatkamaan Helsingistä Kouvolan suuntaan, kuten tehtiin muutama vuosi sitten. Joku Allegro-vuorokin voisi lähteä Turusta Helsingin sijaan, esim aamun  laivajuna Turusta Helsinkiin ja illalla takaisin voitaisiin ajaa Allegrolla joka käy Pietarissa asti, toki sallien kotimaan matkustuksen Turun ja Helsingin välillä. Se voisi tuoda lisää kansainvälisiä matkustajia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Kyse ei ole ota tai jätä tilanteesta koskaa lähes joka espoolaistaloudella on auto.


Tuo on kyllä varsin virheellistä espoolegendaa. Vain vajaalla kahdella kolmesta espoolaistaloudesta on auto, se on toiseksi vähiten seudun kunnista.

http://www.uudenmaanliitto.fi/tietop...e/autonomistus

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuo on kyllä varsin virheellistä espoolegendaa. Vain vajaalla kahdella kolmesta espoolaistaloudesta on auto, se on toiseksi vähiten seudun kunnista.
> 
> http://www.uudenmaanliitto.fi/tietop...e/autonomistus


No vaikka olisikin niin onko se fiksua toimintaa VR:n suunnalta olla jatkossa palvelematta sitä joukkoa joka matkustaa Espoon asemalta kaukojunilla Turun tai länsi-uudenmaan suuntaan? Monella saattaa esim opiskelu keskeytyä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> No vaikka olisikin niin onko se fiksua toimintaa VR:n suunnalta olla jatkossa palvelematta sitä joukkoa joka matkustaa Espoon asemalta kaukojunilla Turun tai länsi-uudenmaan suuntaan? Monella saattaa esim opiskelu keskeytyä.


Tuskinpa siihen opinnot keskeytyvät, mutta nopeatempoiset työmatkat kyllä jäävät väliin.

Minä olen Espoo-Kupittaa-työmatkoja mieluusti ajanut junalla siten, että ajanut aamulla autolla Espoon liityntäparkkiin ja siinä junalla Turkku ja iltapäivällä sama toiseen suuntaan. Keski-Espoosta Leppävaaraan ajo nyt olisi täysin hölmöä. Täytyy käydäkin katsastamassa Kyrsälän käyttökelpoisuus liityntään. Jos se on huono ja viimeistään jos IC:t lopettavat sielläkin pysähtymisen, aivan satavarmasti korvaava yhteys on henkilöauto. Äkkiähän sillä Turkuun zingahtaa, moottoritietä.

Matkustajamäärä Espoon ja Turun välillä muuten ei ole aivan vähäinen. Arvelen, että muillakin salkkumiehillä on samat ajatukset kuin minulla.

----------


## 8.6

> Y-juna kannattaisi ensi alkuun korvata S-tai U-junilla jotka jatkavat Siuntioon. Espoon kaupunkiradan rakentaminen pitäisi aloittaa mahdollisimman pian että rantaradan nopeammat ja hitaammat junat voisivat käyttäisivät eri raiteita Espooseen asti, jolloin kaikki Kirkkonummelle ajavilla lähijunilla olisi sama pysähdyskäytäntö, eli sama kuin U-junilla nyt, mutta Espoon ja Leppävaaran välillä ei pysähdyksiä. Kauklahden ja Helsingin välillä kulkisi kaikila asemilla pysähtyvä E-juna. Kauklahden asemalta kannattaisi rakentaa pistoraide ja laituri nyklyisen, ja  lakkautettavaksi suunnitellun Mankin seisakkeen lähelle joka toimisi E-junan pääteasemana, jolloin Kirkkonummen/Siuntion junat voisi ohittaa Mankin.


Suurin osa Y-junan matkustajista käyttää sitä HSL-alueen sisällä, koska se on nopea yhteys Masalaan ja Kirkkonummelle. Koska ruuhka-aikaan edes S-junia ei kulje ruuhkasuuntaan, vaan joutuisi käyttämään hidasta U-junaa, se ei kelpaisi niille eikä myöskään Siuntiolaisille. Jotkut Keravalaiset käyttäjä hitaita K-junia niiden väljyyden takia, mutta sitäkään etua ei täysistä U-junista saa. Ainoa järkevä ratkaisu on säilyttää Y-juna, ja vaikka lyhentää se Siuntioon. Kauklahden kaupunkiradan rakentamista kannatan, mutta sitä ei taida tapahtua lähiaikoina. Sitten kun se on rakennettu, Y-junan lakkauttamista voi harkita, tosin sekin hidastaa matka-aikaa turhan paljon.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Korvaavatko Onnibus ja/tai Pohjolan Liikenne Y-junan lakkauttamisen?
http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_y-juna...?ref=leiki-uup

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korvaavatko Onnibus ja/tai Pohjolan Liikenne Y-junan lakkauttamisen?
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/onnibus_y-juna...?ref=leiki-uup


Aikamoinen soppa kyllä tästä Y-junasta on syntynyt, kun ottaa huomiooon että keski--ja itä-Suomesta jää isoja alueita kokonaan rautatiematkustajaliikenteen ulkopuolelle. 

Kohta varmaan joku lentoyhtiö ilmoittaa aloittavansa lentovuoron Inkoon Degerbyn kentältä Helsinki-Malmille :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Viimeisin episodi: HSL selvittää Y-junan korvaamista tilausjunalla eli HSL ja Siuntion kunnan yhdessä maksamalla lähijunalla.
http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsl_selvittaa_...ntioon/8411062

----------


## pehkonen

> Viimeisin episodi: HSL selvittää Y-junan korvaamista tilausjunalla eli HSL ja Siuntion kunnan yhdessä maksamalla lähijunalla.
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/hsl_selvittaa_...ntioon/8411062


Toivottavasti Siuntio maksaa 90% kuluista. Muuten kannattaa pätkäistä turhake Kirkkonummelle, jos vielä on vapaana aikataulupaikkoja?

----------


## Kani

Eivät taida muutkaan kunnat HSL-alueella maksaa niin paljon kuin 90% vuoroistaan?

----------


## 339-DF

Siuntion hintalappu voidaan laskea useammalla ihan perustellulla tavalla vähän näkökulmasta riippuen, joten varmaan HSL:n ja Siuntion väliset neuvottelut ovat mielenkiintoiset ja tiukat.

Jutun clou on se, että HSL:lle tulee kuluja joka tapauksessa, vaikka Siuntion-junaa ei tulisikaan, koska nykyiset Knummen matkustajat eivät mahdu nykyisiin juniin. Neuvoteltavaa riittää, kun ryhdytään sitten jyvittämään uusia kustannuksia asianosaisille. Maksaako Siuntio vain sen lisähinnan, joka tulee uuden Y:n jatkamisesta yhden asemavälin verran? Vai jaetaanko koko junan kustannus ns. rajalta poikki esim. ajokilometrien/tuntien ym mukaan? Matkustajamäärien suhteessa tuskin ainakaan kannattaa toimia. Entä kuka saa lipputulot Siuntioon ulottuvista matkoista? Lentopuolella tuota on toteutettu niinkin, että kunta on tukenut liikennettä ostamalla lippuja, joita se on sitten voinut jaella vaikka ihan ilmaiseksi kuntalaisille.

Muistelisin myös, että HSL:n nykyisin maksama korvaus HSL-lipuilla "kaukolähijunilla" (siis HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta tulevat kirjainjunat) matkustavista on melko korkea. Se kustannus tietysti tippuu tässä mallissa pois.

----------


## tlajunen

> Siuntion hintalappu voidaan laskea useammalla ihan perustellulla tavalla vähän näkökulmasta riippuen, joten varmaan HSL:n ja Siuntion väliset neuvottelut ovat mielenkiintoiset ja tiukat.


G-junalla oli aikoinaan vähän sama tilanne. Miten sen kulut jyvitettiin?

----------


## Koge

> G-junalla oli aikoinaan vähän sama tilanne. Miten sen kulut jyvitettiin?


Toisaalta eihän G-juna käytännössä palvellut lainkaan YTV:n/HSL:n sisäistä liikennettä, koska Pasilan jälkeen seuraava pysähdyspaikka oli Kyrölässä.

----------


## 339-DF

> G-junalla oli aikoinaan vähän sama tilanne. Miten sen kulut jyvitettiin?


Järvenpää maksoi siitä suoraan VR:lle.

----------


## Piirka

> varmaan HSL:n ja Siuntion väliset neuvottelut ovat mielenkiintoiset ja tiukat.


Tämänpäiväinen HBL uutisoi, että HSL ja Siuntio aikovat kokeilla arkisin kulkevaa (Y-)junaa Siuntiosta Helsinkiin ensi maaliskuusta vuoden 2017 loppuun. Vuoroja olisi kahdeksan suuntaansa ja pysähtyisi Kirkkonummella, Masalassa, Espoossa, Huopalahdessa ja Pasilassa. Liikenneministeriön ostoliikenteessä Y-juna kustantaa 1,6 miljoonaa . Pallo on nyt Siuntiolla, jonka tyhjästä kassakirstusta pitäisi löytyä vähintään 200.000 . Kunnanhallitus käsittelee asiaa ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 16.11. ja HSL:n hallitus sitä seuraavana päivänä. Siuntiossa punnitaan kokeilun aikana myös mahdollista liittymistä HSL:ään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämänpäiväinen HBL uutisoi, että HSL ja Siuntio aikovat kokeilla arkisin kulkevaa (Y-)junaa Siuntiosta Helsinkiin ensi maaliskuusta vuoden 2017 loppuun. Vuoroja olisi kahdeksan suuntaansa ja pysähtyisi Kirkkonummella, Masalassa, Espoossa, Huopalahdessa ja Pasilassa. Liikenneministeriön ostoliikenteessä Y-juna kustantaa 1,6 miljoonaa . Pallo on nyt Siuntiolla, jonka tyhjästä kassakirstusta pitäisi löytyä vähintään 200.000 . Kunnanhallitus käsittelee asiaa ylimääräisessä kokouksessa 16.11. ja HSL:n hallitus sitä seuraavana päivänä. Siuntiossa punnitaan kokeilun aikana myös mahdollista liittymistä HSL:ään.


Toi kuulostaa ihan hyvältä tarjoukselta. Hyvä että juna alkaisi pysähtymään myös Espoon keskuksessa ja Huopalahdessa, mun työmatka lyhenee 10 minuuilla :Wink:  Reilua muutenkin koska HSL-kunnat maksavat junan suurimmalti osin joten sen olettaisi pysähtyvän myös HSL-alueen tärkeimmillä asemilla

t. Rainer

----------


## JT

> Tämänpäiväinen HBL uutisoi, että HSL ja Siuntio aikovat kokeilla arkisin kulkevaa (Y-)junaa Siuntiosta Helsinkiin ensi maaliskuusta vuoden 2017 loppuun. Vuoroja olisi kahdeksan suuntaansa ja pysähtyisi Kirkkonummella, Masalassa, Espoossa, Huopalahdessa ja Pasilassa.


Miksi Huopalahti eikä Leppävaara? Omien havaintojeni mukaan Masalan, Kirkkonummen suunnasta asioidaan varsin runsain määrin Leppävaaran alueella ja Leppävaaran pysähdyksen pitämisellä samalla saataisiin hiukan nopeampia vuoroja myös Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välille. Lisäksi Y-junat ovat tähänkin asti keventäneet ruuhka-aikoina kuormitusta S- ja U-junista Leppävaaran ja Helsingin välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi Huopalahti eikä Leppävaara? Omien havaintojeni mukaan Masalan, Kirkkonummen suunnasta asioidaan varsin runsain määrin Leppävaaran alueella ja Leppävaaran pysähdyksen pitämisellä samalla saataisiin hiukan nopeampia vuoroja myös Espoon keskuksen ja Leppävaaran välille. Lisäksi Y-junat ovat tähänkin asti keventäneet ruuhka-aikoina kuormitusta S- ja U-junista Leppävaaran ja Helsingin välillä.


Ehkä se unohtui Piirkan sitaatista? Tai Husiksen? Mulle ei valitettavasti tule painettua Husistä ja nettiversiossa artikkeli on lukittu., että voisi tarkista.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Veikkaisin, että Huopalahti on risteysaseman sanelema käytännön pakko. Espoo kompensoi kaukojunien pysähdyksen poisjättöä, mikä tosin ei varmaan ole tarkoitus. En yllättyisi, jos uutisessa olisi tuolta osin virhe ja Espoo meinaisi Leppävaaraa.

Onkohan tuo 200 000  nyt sitten paljon vai vähän? Arkiliikennettä 250 päivää, 8 lähtöä ja 8 saapumista. Se tekee 50 per lähtö taikka saapuminen, jos tuo on vuosikulu. Vai onko se koko ajalta 3/16-12/17? Miten lipputulot vaikuttavat tuohon eli kuka ne kerää ja saa HSL-alueen ulkopuolisten matkojen osalta?

----------


## Piirka

Ei unohtunut Leppävaara. Eilisessä jutussa mainitaan



> På sträckan mellan Helsingfors och Sjundeå skulle tåget stanna i Böle, Hoplax, Esbo centrum, Masaby och Kyrkslätt.


Leppävaara skipataan näillä näkymin. Toisaalla, onhan mahdollisen Ymikälietunnus-junan aloitukseen vielä 5 kuukautta, joten pysähtymispaikat saattavat vielä muuttua.

Jutussa mainitaan, että pallo on Siuntiolla, jonka pitäisi kaivaa kuvettaan muutaman sadan tuhannen euron edestä vuositasolla. Myöhemmin jutussa mainitaan Siuntion osalta 200.000 , joka on tosin arvioitu vuosikustannus. Siuntiossa toivotaan, että valtio tulisi kuntaa vastaan ja myöntäisi tukea tuolle joukkoliikennetuelle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Veikkaisin, että Huopalahti on risteysaseman sanelema käytännön pakko. Espoo kompensoi kaukojunien pysähdyksen poisjättöä, mikä tosin ei varmaan ole tarkoitus. En yllättyisi, jos uutisessa olisi tuolta osin virhe ja Espoo meinaisi Leppävaaraa.


Uusi Y ei olisi sama kuin vanha Y. Kun nykyinen Y, kun se iltapäivisin tulee Helsingistä  purkaa n 80% matkustajistaan Leppävaarassa, niin voi vain todeta että harakoille menee kapasiteetti kun 2 runkoa jatkaa 20% täyttöasteella eteenpäin kohti läntistä Uuttamaata pysähtyen seuraavan kerran vasta Kirkkonummen Masalassa. Nykyinen Y saataisiin kannattavammaksi jos se jättäisi pysähtymättä Leppävaarassakin, jolloin vain yksi junarunko riittäisi, vähän sarkastisesti ilmaistuna .

Uusi Y olisi HSL:n ostama juna ensisijaisesti ja sen kuuluisi palvella tasaisesti HSL-alueen tärkeimpiä asemia rantaradalla, ja niihin kuuluu myös Huopalahti koska siellä vaihdetaan lentokentän junaan, ja Espoon keskus joka on kernaasti isompi keskus kuin esim Kirkkonummi tai Masala. Leppävaarankin kuuluisi olla mukana, mutta jos se ohittaisi sen niin voi ymmärtää kanssa että se on ihan tarkoituksella, koska sinne menee nykyiset U, S, E ja A-junat + vielä Turun junat, ja tarkoitus ei varmaan olisi että Helsingin ja Leppävaaraan väliä matkustavat tunkisi Y-junaan joka on pidempimatkalaisille tarkoitettu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Leppävaara on selvästi parempi pysähtymispaikka Turun junilla kuin Espoo. Leppävaarasta on selvästi paremmat vaihtoyhteydet eri puolille Espoota ja työpaikkakeskittymääkin taitaa Leppävaarassa olla enemmän kuin Espoon keskuksessa. Teinitkään ei mitään ongelmia aiheuta. En oikein ymmärrä miten niiden hengailu jossain jotain muuttaisi, ei ole itelle ainakaan osunut että tiellä olisi. Eräs Espoolainen yrittää vaan hakemalla hakea jotakin syitä miksi Leppävaara olisi niin paljon huonompi kuin Espoo.


Tänään tuli nähtyä että Turun junien pysähdyspaikan vaihtaminen Espoosta Leppävaaraan ei ole mennyt ihan suunnitelmien mukaan. Klo 18 jälkeen kulkevaan ns laivajunaan nousi 3 matkustajaa Leppävaarasta. Silloin kun juna pysähtyi Espoossa siihen nousi toistakymmentä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## MJG

> Tänään tuli nähtyä että Turun junien pysähdyspaikan vaihtaminen Espoosta Leppävaaraan ei ole mennyt ihan suunnitelmien mukaan. Klo 18 jälkeen kulkevaan ns laivajunaan nousi 3 matkustajaa Leppävaarasta. Silloin kun juna pysähtyi Espoossa siihen nousi toistakymmentä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ihmekö tuo. Koska Leppävaara sijaitsee Espoon itäreunalla, se on valtaosasta Espoota päinvastaisessa suunnassa kuin Turku eikä sinne monestakaan syystä ole mielekästä matkustaa. Esimerkiksi liityntäpysäköintipaikkoja on suunnilleen nolla kappaletta.

Bembölen Spagetista on Kupittaalle matkaa moottoritietä noin 140 km eli noin tunti ja kymmenen minuuttia. Talvisaikaan kymmenkunta minuuttia enemmän. Intterkitun ja Jossen ajoaika Leppävaara-Kupittaa sllloin kun aikataulu sattuu pitämään on 1:39 tuntia. Espoossa on aika hitosti osoitteita, joista ajoaika koti-Spagetti-Kupittaa autolla on reilusti lyhyempi kuin Koti-Leppävaara-Kupittaa junalla. Ei tarvitse olla Einstein ymmärtääkseen, mihin vaihtoehtoon valinta tuolloin kohdistuu.

----------


## Murzu

Miksei voisi tehdä Y-junasta ns erikoisjunaa, jossa ABC-vyöhykkeiden sisäistä matkustamista ei sallita. Vaan matkan pitää ulottua aina vähintään D-vyöhykkeelle saakka. Toisinsanoen ABC-matkakortti ei kävisi Y-junasssa, vaan pitäisi olla kalliimpi ABCD-matkakortti, tuskin kukaan Leppävaarassa asuva nopeamman matkan takia kalliimpaa matkakorttia ostaa. Näin Y-juna voisi pysähtyä sekä Leppävaarassa että Espoossa, ja miksei vaikka Huopalahdessakin, ilman että Espoolaiset käyttäisivät "heidän" junaansa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksei voisi tehdä Y-junasta ns erikoisjunaa, jossa ABC-vyöhykkeiden sisäistä matkustamista ei sallita. Vaan matkan pitää ulottua aina vähintään D-vyöhykkeelle saakka.


No mutta, tämähän tekisi Y-junasta vielä nykyistäkin kannattamattoman. Nythän tavallaan HSL subventoi D-vyöhykkeen liikennettä; ilman sitä ei junia kulkisi.

----------


## Murzu

> No mutta, tämähän tekisi Y-junasta vielä nykyistäkin kannattamattoman. Nythän tavallaan HSL subventoi D-vyöhykkeen liikennettä; ilman sitä ei junia kulkisi.


Varmasti noinkin. Mutta ajattelin asiaa enemmän matkustajien kannalta. Jokseenkin silti tuntuu kummalta tämä kannattamattomuus, koska Karjaa-Sinutio-Kirkkonummi akselilta Y-junan käyttäjiä on kuitenkin kohtuullisen paljon. Ilman Espoolaisiakin siis. Tuntuu että koko kannattamattomuus on keksitty juttu, jonkin muun syyn takia?

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Varmasti noinkin. Mutta ajattelin asiaa enemmän matkustajien kannalta. Jokseenkin silti tuntuu kummalta tämä kannattamattomuus, koska Karjaa-Sinutio-Kirkkonummi akselilta Y-junan käyttäjiä on kuitenkin kohtuullisen paljon. Ilman Espoolaisiakin siis. Tuntuu että koko kannattamattomuus on keksitty juttu, jonkin muun syyn takia?


Eihän "kohtuullinen käyttäjämäärä" takaa mitenkään kannattavuutta jos käyttäjämäärältä saatava korvaus ei kata kuluja.

----------


## Murzu

> Eihän "kohtuullinen käyttäjämäärä" takaa mitenkään kannattavuutta jos käyttäjämäärältä saatava korvaus ei kata kuluja.


Kyllä käyttäjiä on riittävä määrä, vaikkei kenenkään seisoa tarvitsekaan. Ei kannattavuus voi perustua 150% täyttöasteeseen. Kyllä 75% täyttöaste pitää riittää kattamaan kulut. Ajetaan Suomessa tyhjempiäkin junia. Ehdottamallani vyöhykesysteemillä, saataisiin poistettua tämä Helsinki-Espoo välin 150% täyttöaste, jolloin kenenkään ei tarvitsisi seisoa. Lisäksi useampi pysähdys saattaisi tehdä Kirkkonummi-Karjaa välin matkustamisesta houkuttelevampaa, ja lisätä matkustajia, kun ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa junaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä 75% täyttöaste pitää riittää kattamaan kulut.


Aikamoisen kalliiksi tulisivat junaliput, jos liikennöinnin kulut pitäisi kattaa tuolla kriteerillä.

Tällä hetkellä mikään HSL-junaliikenne ei kata kulujaan, vaikka matkustajista tuskin on pulaa sen paremmin pää- kuin rantaradallakaan.

----------


## MJG

> Aikamoisen kalliiksi tulisivat junaliput, jos liikennöinnin kulut pitäisi kattaa tuolla kriteerillä.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä mikään HSL-junaliikenne ei kata kulujaan, vaikka matkustajista tuskin on pulaa sen paremmin pää- kuin rantaradallakaan.


Eipä kai ole tarkoituskaan. Subventio on arvovalinta.

Kaikkien vähiten kannattavaa liikennettä on säännöllisesti matkustavien kuskaaminen. Kausilippujen subventioaste on 75%:n luokkaa, kun se kertalipuilla on melko vähäinen.

----------


## ultrix

> Miksei voisi tehdä Y-junasta ns erikoisjunaa, jossa ABC-vyöhykkeiden sisäistä matkustamista ei sallita. Vaan matkan pitää ulottua aina vähintään D-vyöhykkeelle saakka. Toisinsanoen ABC-matkakortti ei kävisi Y-junasssa, vaan pitäisi olla kalliimpi ABCD-matkakortti, tuskin kukaan Leppävaarassa asuva nopeamman matkan takia kalliimpaa matkakorttia ostaa. Näin Y-juna voisi pysähtyä sekä Leppävaarassa että Espoossa, ja miksei vaikka Huopalahdessakin, ilman että Espoolaiset käyttäisivät "heidän" junaansa.


Sitä varten on jo de facto IC-junat Turkuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Raaseporin kaupunginhallitus miettii tämän illan kokouksessaan mm. tällaista. Lähijuna voi tehdä paluun Karjaalle, jos linkissä näkyvä juttu lähtee etenemään.

----------


## Minä vain

> Raaseporin kaupunginhallitus miettii tämän illan kokouksessaan mm. tällaista. Lähijuna voi tehdä paluun Karjaalle, jos linkissä näkyvä juttu lähtee etenemään.


Junapari, joka lähtee Helsingistä M-S 23.03 ja Karjaalta M-P 5.33, on merkitty aikatauluun rullatuolilla, eli Karjaalle tulee menemään joko Sm4 tai Sm5 14.8.2017 alkaen. Aiemminhan jokainen Karjalle asti kulkenut lähijuna oli Sm1/2.

----------


## tlajunen

> Junapari, joka lähtee Helsingistä M-S 23.03 ja Karjaalta M-P 5.33, on merkitty aikatauluun rullatuolilla, eli Karjaalle tulee menemään joko Sm4 tai Sm5 14.8.2017 alkaen. Aiemminhan jokainen Karjalle asti kulkenut lähijuna oli Sm1/2.


Tätä puoltaa myös käsitykseni, että Sm2 kalusto on nyt siirretty tai on lähiaikoina tarkoitus siirtää kokonaan lähiliikennettä hoitavasta tulosyksiköstä "kaukopuolelle". Nythän vastuualueita säädettiin siten, että lähiliikenneyksikkö hoitaa R-junien jatkot Tampereelle asti (kun aiemmin "kaukopuoli" hoiti Riihimäen pohjoispuolen), kun taas Sm2-kalustolle siirretyt entiset veturivetoiset Eil-ruuhkavuorot pysyvät "kaukopuolella" muutoksen jälkeenkin.

Tässä kaikessa ideana lienee se, että eri puolten kuljettajille ja junahenkilökunnalle tarvitsee kouluttaa ja ylläpitää pätevyyksiä suppeampaan määrään eri kalustotyyppejä.

----------


## 8.6

> Tätä puoltaa myös käsitykseni, että Sm2 kalusto on nyt siirretty tai on lähiaikoina tarkoitus siirtää kokonaan lähiliikennettä hoitavasta tulosyksiköstä "kaukopuolelle". Nythän vastuualueita säädettiin siten, että lähiliikenneyksikkö hoitaa R-junien jatkot Tampereelle asti (kun aiemmin "kaukopuoli" hoiti Riihimäen pohjoispuolen), kun taas Sm2-kalustolle siirretyt entiset veturivetoiset Eil-ruuhkavuorot pysyvät "kaukopuolella" muutoksen jälkeenkin.
> 
> Tässä kaikessa ideana lienee se, että eri puolten kuljettajille ja junahenkilökunnalle tarvitsee kouluttaa ja ylläpitää pätevyyksiä suppeampaan määrään eri kalustotyyppejä.


Ei vaikuta kovin järkevältä. Kaukopuolen kuljettaja tarvitsee jo muutenkin enemmän pätevyyksiä: Sr1, Sr2, Sr3, Dv12, Dr16, Edo, Sm3, Sm6. Lähipuolella on nyt vain Sm2, Sm4 ja Sm5; ei sen pitäisi olla liikaa. Sm2 kalustoa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa lähiliikenteeseen poikkeustilanteessa, koska tänäkin vuonna on ajettu jo lähes sata R-junan ruuhkavuoroa Sm4:n sijaan Sm2:lla, koska Sm4-kalusto on vaatinut liian paljon huoltoa. Lisäksi päivittäin ajetaan Sm2-kalustolla T-junapari ja Riihimäki-Tampere välillä arkisin yksi R-junapari. G-juna ajetaan tällä hetkellä kaukopuolen voimin, mutta sekin on käsittääkseni myöhemmin tarkoitus siirtää lähipuolelle, ja G-junista noin 96% ajetaan Sm2:lla. Kaukopuolella siis henkilökunta vähenisi G-junan verran, ja lähipuolella vastaavasti lisääntyisi. Toisaalta kaukopuolihan tarvitsee nytkin pätevyyden Sm2-juniin, koska Lahti-Kotka-taajamajunat ajetaan niillä. Mutta lähipuolikin tarvitsee pätevyyden, koska Sm2-junia käytetään kuitenkin jonkin verran lähiliikenteessä.

----------


## mihi

> Ei vaikuta kovin järkevältä. Kaukopuolen kuljettaja tarvitsee jo muutenkin enemmän pätevyyksiä: Sr1, Sr2, Sr3, Dv12, Dr16, Edo, Sm3, Sm6. Lähipuolella on nyt vain Sm2, Sm4 ja Sm5; ei sen pitäisi olla liikaa. Sm2 kalustoa tarvitaan joka tapauksessa lähiliikenteeseen poikkeustilanteessa, koska tänäkin vuonna on ajettu jo lähes sata R-junan ruuhkavuoroa Sm4:n sijaan Sm2:lla, koska Sm4-kalusto on vaatinut liian paljon huoltoa. Lisäksi päivittäin ajetaan Sm2-kalustolla T-junapari ja Riihimäki-Tampere välillä arkisin yksi R-junapari. G-juna ajetaan tällä hetkellä kaukopuolen voimin, mutta sekin on käsittääkseni myöhemmin tarkoitus siirtää lähipuolelle, ja G-junista noin 96% ajetaan Sm2:lla. Kaukopuolella siis henkilökunta vähenisi G-junan verran, ja lähipuolella vastaavasti lisääntyisi. Toisaalta kaukopuolihan tarvitsee nytkin pätevyyden Sm2-juniin, koska Lahti-Kotka-taajamajunat ajetaan niillä. Mutta lähipuolikin tarvitsee pätevyyden, koska Sm2-junia käytetään kuitenkin jonkin verran lähiliikenteessä.


Sitten vain kaukoliikenteen kuljettaja ajaa lähiksen Sm2-vuorot.

----------


## 8.6

> Sitten vain kaukoliikenteen kuljettaja ajaa lähiksen Sm2-vuorot.


Sitten Ilmalassa pitäisi olla aina varalla kaukoliikenteen kuljettaja, jos joku normaalisti Sm4:llä ajettava juna joudutaan ajamaan Sm2-kalustolla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sitten Ilmalassa pitäisi olla aina varalla kaukoliikenteen kuljettaja


No, siellä on, tiettyinä aikoina kaksikin. Toki sillä varauksella, että ei ole jo hommiin päässyt.

----------

